# Not Mama Yet Tribe Summer/Fall 2010



## oiseau

Welcome to the Not Mamas... Yet Tribe, Part XXI (Summer/Fall 2010)
















(Thanks Rico'sAlice for the text and Jenne for the previous thread sheparding!)

Iaorana! As-salaamu `alaykum! Merhaba! Γεια σου! Ãyubõván! Jambo! Hola! Boa tarde! Ciao! Guten Tag! Bonjour! Magandang Hapon Po! Selamat petang! Konnichiwa!

Hello! Returning members, glad you made it over, hope the trip wasn't too hard. Just put your feet up and relax for a while. We've got organic lemonade, coffee (regular and Swiss-water-process decaf), pastured raw milk, kombucha, kefir, whatever you're into. (No EBM available here- Sorry. Check out the Love Thread for that.)

Newbies! We are sooo excited you're here. We hope you stay a while and never leave... unless it is because you become a mama.

Anyway, this thread was originally started to give those of us who are not yet parents a forum here at MDC to discuss the unique concerns of those who are into NFL, and excited about AP but don't have any munchkins to apply these concepts to...yet. (Although some of us have furbabies, young family members, students, etc. that we are involved with.)

As I mentioned, a few of us have gotten pregnant while here, others are TTC now, some in the next few years, some of us aren't even close. We've also had the occasional visitor that is a "Not Mama...EVER" ie, male nannies and such. We're happy to have all y'all!

So here we are. And here you are. Let the party begin!

NMY Offshoot Threads

NMY Graduates Love Thread
NMY Graduates Love Thread, Part Two
NMY Graduates Love Thread, Part Three
NMY Graduates Love Thread, Part Four
NMY Fitness Thread

Official NMY Status Roster
Getting to know you...getting to know all about you...

Post in the thread if you want your information added, updated, or changed. If it seems as if I didn't see it, send me a PM. Thanks!

Graduates

Katt, age 30 mama to Teotimo since 12/27/06
~Shanna~ mama to Fenton Edward since 3/26/07
Holiztic mama to Quinn since 4/13/07
BeccaBear, age 28 -mama to Alexander Lewis since 5/6/07
Rico'sAlice, age 27 - mama to Johannes Edward since 5/20/07
turtle81 , age 25 - mama to Phillip since 6/02/07
farmama, age 29 - mama to Natalina since 7/17/07
Maela, age 26 - mama to Maev since 7/17/07
jodib, age 29 - mama to Rosalie Jayne since 7/23/07
PiePie, age 36 - mama to since 8/16/07
arelyn, age 25 - mama to Micaiah since 8/16/07
hazieluna, age 35 - mama to Aidan Sebastian since 9/15/07
ATD_Mom, age 32 - mama to Alasdair since 9/16/07
Sihaya, age 24 - mama to Calvin since 12/22/07
NJ*Doula, age 27 - mama since 3/16/08
blizzard_babe-mama to Issac Vincent since 05/06/08
cking- mama to Josephine Angela since 04/01/08
snozzberry-mama to Abigail Ann since 2/16/08
witchygrrl-mama to Rhea Ann since 8/1/08
zoebird- mama to Hawk Octavian since 8/30/08
asoulunbound - mama to Samara Marie since 10/25/08
MujerMamaMismo- mama to Sebastian Felix since 12/21/08
Kriket - mama to Sirius J since 4/24/09
Mama Khi - mama to Abigail since 6/18/09
Sk8ermaiden - mama to Elle since 7/12/09
CourtBChase - mama to Eleanor Sage since 7/19/09
AsYouWish- mama to DonnaLucia since 9/14/09
JessicaRenee - mama to Jude since 9/25/09
Texmati - mama to Ishaan since 9/22/09
LibertyBelle- mama since 10/09
CalaRei- mama to Tycho & Kepler 10/29/09
jaclyn7 - mama to Kiefer since 11/26/09
Andee-mama to baby Danger since 12/08/09
MEcatlady17- mama to Hannah Lee since 1/19/10
GuavaGirl-mama to Eli James since 2/21/10
RhiOrion - mama to Loreli Ruth since 4/8/10
Oztok5 - mama to a little boy since 5/3/10
Tippy - mama to Julius Luciano since 5/30/10

Pregnant
APBTlover due 10/2010
Monarchgrrl due 10/2010
Jenne due 2/2011

TTC Now & Later
aquarius aspiring (2011?)
ashcav
Brown Lioness
bubbledumpster (July 2011)
cak1207 (currently)
CAndMe
Cari (summer 2011)
Charliemae
Freud
habitat
Hesperia (currently)
JlyGrnMigt (August 2010)
Knittinanny
Kyamo (currently)
lakeruby (summer?)
lapis (currently)
monkeyscience (late 2010/2011)
MrsD08 (currently)
musiclovinglife
nemrac917 (2012?)
Neuromancer (2010/2011)
objet_trouve (2010)
Oiseau (sometime between 2013-2015)
Shaina
sleepingbeauty (Jan 2013)
stretch358
zejh-mama to Joseph







10/9/09

Not Sure Yet
Chloe2326
gfreelishy
joiedevivre184
KaylaBeanie
Kimiij
Knitty Gritty
ladyinred
Sage.Naissance
TwilightJoy
Zephyrine

Planning to Adopt
crunchysamma
w8ing4myDD








Birthdays









January
Tippy...15th

February
Kyamo&#8230;10th
Neuromancer...19th, 1977

March
stretch358&#8230;5th
CAndMe...8th

April
APBTlover
Cari...16th

May
bubbledumpster...12th
RhiOrion...19th
ashcav...22nd, 1987
lapis...24th

June
sleepingbeauty...23rd, 1989
Jenne&#8230;24th

July
ladyinred&#8230; 4th, 1981

August
Oiseau...5th
KaylaBeanie...17th
Sage.Naissance...28th
joiedevivre184...26th

September
Knitty Gritty... 6th
nemrac917...17th

October
JlyGnrMigt...8th
Hesperia...12th
Brown Lioness...16tn,1979

November
MrsD08...3rd
zejh...18th
Monarchgrrl...20th, 1977

December
Shaina&#8230;5th, 1988
Knittinanny...12th

Post in the thread if you want your information added, updated, or changed. If it seems as if I didn't see it, send me a PM and I will do my best to fix it. Thanks!


----------



## charliemae




----------



## charliemae

i'm graduating this afternoon!


----------



## Brown Lioness

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Charliemae* 
i'm graduating this afternoon!









Congrats, Charliemae! I remember you!

Hi everyone, i am a long time returning NMY member. I guess i initially started lurking because i didnt have much to contribute, but as possible TTCing comes over my horizon, i feel a little better about posting on MDC.

Anywho, a short introduction about me...I am a 30 year old happily married woman to my wonderful 33 year old hubby newly living in Austin, TX. We have been married almost 6 years (anny is in August) and I have been baby lusting since about 2005 or 2006. Hubby is JUST NOW coming around to the thought of being parents, lol. However, we are continuing to wait to establish my business as i want us to be a work at home family.

In the meanwhile, we are hoping to become fur-parents to any local rescued Airedale pup, learning our way around Austin, sack away money, and enjoy possibley the last months of our childless lifestyle, although we are very much baby lusting in the process (it doesnt help that folks all around us popping up pregnant lol). Our family has also been waiting with baited breath as this will be the first grandchild for our parents sans my MIL (hubby's much older brothers have kids, but they arent biologically my FIL's grandkids).

Anywho, its nice to meet all the new NMY's and good to see the fellow returning NMY's.









I thought i'd answer the previous thread's get-to-know-you questions as well:

*What kind of birth are you hoping for? Water, home, home water, hospital, etc?*

I am hoping for a home waterbirth when the time comes.

*-Any more name ideas?*

I am kinda tight lipped about my baby name ideas these days, mainly because i feel that the names could change when the time finally comes lol

*-Where do you want to live/where do you live?*

I just moved to Austin, TX last month and so far, we love it here. It kinda tickles us to think that our kids will be native Texans, lol

*
-How many kiddos do you want, and does anyone plan to adopt?*

When we got married, we agreed upon 3 to 4, but recently hubby has alluded to more, so we shall see, lol

**Do you have any hobbies?**

I like to cook, read, and post on message boards, lol

**What do you do as a job?*

I like to say that i moonlight as an IT support Analyst while I am becoming a budding entrepreneur lol. I hope to kick the IT job to the curb soon to become a fulltime entrepreneur.

**Any non-crunchy confessions?**

Well, every once in a while, you can catch me and hubby going out for our patented late night junk foods runs to go get the fast food/viddles of our choosing. Oh and i havent really started recycling yet (i reuse things, but as far as the whole "separate trash and take it out to the recycling bin/center thing, i havent started that yet).

*1. Do you have any pets? If so, what kind and what are their names?*

Not yet, hubby and i have recently been in communications with our local Airedale rescue. Hopefully, we will be fur-parents by the end of this year.

*2. Do you have anything stashed away for your future kids? (oh-so-cute outfit you couldn't not buy? Special cradle that's been in the family forever?*

Nope, nothing. I guess I am kind of superstitious about that kind of thing, i dont even have any pregnancy/birth/baby books.

*3. Favorite food?*

Im a budding foodie, so i cannot in good concious pick just ONE food as my favorite, but my favs are snow crab legs, BBQ ribs, fettuccinne alfredo with seared scallops, farm fresh Georgia peaches and cream, and succulent roast chicken (*drool*).

*4. What brought you to MDC?*

It sounds really hokey, but i literally did a google search for "mothering" because i wanted to read about what it is like to be a mother. I knew nothing about the actual Mothering magazine, but here I landed,lol

*5. Random fact about yourself*

I have dreadlocks that are past my butt, lol. I've been growing them for 10 and a half years now.


----------



## Neuromancer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JlyGrnMigt* 
I think you ladies will appreciate this...

I downloaded a book for my Kindle a few days ago called "The Prospective Mother". As it turns out, it's a nearly 100-year-old pregnancy manual. I only read the first chapter, but it was amusing to read that the surest way to know you are pregnant is to feel the baby kick.









Oh, how far we've come to be able to pee on a stick...

I decided to record this book (it's in the public domain) for the good people over at Librivox. If you're not familiar with them, they use volunteer, amateur readers (anyone who wants to) to create free audio books of books in the public domain.

I've only recorded the preface, introduction, and first chapter so far, but you can listen to it as an audio book as I go along (I'll try to post a chapter a week) if you can handle my unprofessional sound set-up (there's some computer hiss on parts of the tracks). http://librivox.org/newcatalog/publi...ProjectID=4410

It's funny. Some parts are outdated, some seem just fine, and several items are sexist, now scientifically inaccurate, condescending, or propaganda. But I'm enjoying it as a historical document!


----------



## JlyGrnMigt

I never answered the questions below. Thanks for the inspiration, BrownLioness!

*Do you have any hobbies?*

I read (a lot, lately), crochet in spurts, and spend WAY too much time online.

*What do you do as a job?

Well, I'm not allowed to work on my current visa (I'm in China) so I teach English as a volunteer. Even if I could work here, there aren't a ton of paying jobs available in this part of the country.

*Any non-crunchy confessions?*

Besides flying way too much, um, I like potato chips. In abnormally large quantities.

1. Do you have any pets? If so, what kind and what are their names?

I wish! I grew up with cats and dogs, and my husband only had a dog. His whole family hates cats. I told him I'd get one in China, but I think we'll wait on a pet until we're back in Madison. This is a really small space.

2. Do you have anything stashed away for your future kids? (oh-so-cute outfit you couldn't not buy? Special cradle that's been in the family forever?

I have a baby shower registry







My mom saved a lot of things - all of my dresses, Disney movies on VHS (lol), and a couple of furniture items that may or may not be considered safe now. Before we leave China, I'll be picking up some baby things. They have beautiful baby carriers here.

3. Favorite food?

Hm, I adore food in general. My favorite is VARIETY. In the land of stir-fry, it's starting to wear on me. Right now, I'd be making casseroles if I had an oven.

4. What brought you to MDC?

I don't remember! I probably searched for something and got directed to a thread here by google.

5. Random fact about yourself

My interests flit around like a hyper butterfly. I'm great at starting things, and often leave them unfinished. I have 2 BS degrees, an MA, and an unfinished MS. I have started and stopped learning Spanish, Tagalog, and Chinese, and am now learning Tibetan.


----------



## elliebean

Hello All!

I wanted to introduce myself--I am Ellie, and I think I belong here









I am 23 and single (would love to find someone though







) and I have always been interested in being a mama, as well as all aspects of APing--I hope to be a graduate someday, but for now, I will enjoy hanging with you wonderful ladies









About me:
*Hobbies: Reading, Biking, Baking, Knitting, and Dancing

*Favorite Book: The Birth House by Ami Mckay

*What kind of birth I would like: I would love to have a home water-birth someday if I can









Looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## oiseau

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neuromancer* 

It's funny. Some parts are outdated, some seem just fine, and several items are sexist, now scientifically inaccurate, condescending, or propaganda. But I'm enjoying it as a historical document!

My thoughts exactly! I'm really enjoying it. I just have 2 chapters left. I think I've been more amazed by what they have dead on correct as opposed to what's way off. It's led me to google lots of interesting stuff as well.

I did get my 1950s baby book back tonight, so I'll try to scan some of the pics in soon. I totally forgot about the baby who is in half the pics who has the most hilarious hair.


----------



## oiseau

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elliebean* 
Hello All!

I wanted to introduce myself--I am Ellie, and I think I belong here









I am 23 and single (would love to find someone though







) and I have always been interested in being a mama, as well as all aspects of APing--I hope to be a graduate someday, but for now, I will enjoy hanging with you wonderful ladies









About me:
*Hobbies: Reading, Biking, Baking, Knitting, and Dancing

*Favorite Book: The Birth House by Ami Mckay

*What kind of birth I would like: I would love to have a home water-birth someday if I can









Looking forward to getting to know everyone!


Hi Ellie! Welcome!


----------



## terrordactyl

Welcome Ellie


----------



## JlyGrnMigt

First - my emotional state is maybe a little abnormal since I just read like 20 birth stories posted on the website of the only freestanding birth center in Madison.









My insurance company (an HMO) manages to suck and not suck simultaneously. They offer all sorts of alternative medicine treatments, discounts on yoga, reiki, CSAs, etc., but midwife care is excluded entirely. In fact, all childbirth must take place at the one hospital in Madison that I've heard is the worst for giving birth if you're even half as crunchy as most folks in Madison.

My husband and I have talked about a homebirth, but I'm not really up to doing it unassisted so an "oops, guess I waited too long" isn't really an option. All the homebirth midwives in town charge about the same amount, and I didn't think it was too much, but his eyes bugged out when I told him. It's about $2600 I think for all prenatal care, the birth, and a couple of visits afterwards. I'm not sure how much the birth center charges, but I just wrote to them asking what insurance companies do cover births there and how much.

So my husband doesn't know it yet, but I'm looking into the other plans we can switch to. Open enrollment is in September, and if I can find a plan that is comparable to what we have now that also covers a midwife, I think he'll be open to switching.

I also wrote a nice letter to the HMO explaining my disappointment and asking for an explanation or, even better, assurance that it would be covered soon. I doubt I'm the only one that's written, though I might be the only one that's written twice







Am I crazy? Would you switch from an otherwise awesome provider who is rated among the top 10 in the _country_ just to get out of the hospital?


----------



## bubbledumpster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brown Lioness* 
*5. Random fact about yourself*

I have dreadlocks that are past my butt, lol. I've been growing them for 10 and a half years now.









dreadlocks!








i had dreads for a year, and then i just couldn't stand having the same hairstyle for soo long, so i chopped them all off. my SO just chopped all his off after two years! but i definitely plan on having dreads again, after i've grown my hair out.

i don't think i've done the first part of that questionnaire yet, so i think i'll do it now!

*What kind of birth are you hoping for? Water, home, home water, hospital, etc?*

It wasn't too long ago that I wanted to be completely knocked out for childbirth. Then I read Birthing from Within and I decided I wanted a waterbirth in a birth center. But now I'm sort of pondering the idea of homebirth, because when I look at the pictures of birthing suites they just don't look comfy or cozy to me. they look like motel rooms. But then, that's another thing I like about the idea of a birthing center. there's just something about going someplace else where your goal is to have your baby, and that space is reserved for that process, that really appeals to me.

*-Any more name ideas?
*
I have tons of name ideas, my SO and I bounce them off each other all the time. Caractacus (from Chitty Chitty Bang Bang), Samsara (a combination of my and my SO's names, and also a really fascinating Buddhist concept, and worth a Google IMO), Cecilia, Coco, Xiola, Azrael (the Biblical Angel of Death). The SO really likes the name Jasper for his first born son, I'm not a huge fan but he's really set on it, so I said I'd be fine with it as long as we could call the kid by his middle name.









And I'm dead set on having one of my kid's middle names be "Iunno". I think that's hilarious.









*-Where do you want to live/where do you live?
*
I currently live in Orlando, and it's the nicest place I've ever lived. But that's not saying much.







I would really like to live in a small liberal city. Like Asheville, NC or Madison, WI, or Austin, TX. Though, now that I think about it Austin isn't really that small. But I also feel like it's really important to me to be near the ocean. And I want to be near mountains too.

*-How many kiddos do you want, and does anyone plan to adopt?
*
SO and I want SIX! Minimum! We want our only little army







We seriously love children and we both go ga-ga every time we see one out in the world. Which feels like EVERY. SINGLE. PLACE. WE GO. Because both of us have crazy crazy baby lust.

**Do you have any hobbies?*
*
I hula hoop, and I love taking photographs. I read about natural birth ALL DAY LONG. I'd really love to be a birth photographer.

**What do you do as a job?
*
I don't have a job. I'm sort of going to school right now.

**Any non-crunchy confessions?*
*
"confessions" makes it sound dirty, but i do my very best to be respectful to the world i live in. and while i know i can make a much bigger effort, i am always striving to form better habits and be more conscious of my effect on the environment.

*----*

i noticed i'm still not listed as a member.







i'm 23, my bday is may 12, and i plan on TTC July 2011


----------



## oiseau

Bubble-I just added you to the list.

JlyGrnMigt- Midwives in my area charge between $3000-4000 for prenatal care, birth and postpartum care. I realized when I decided on homebirth that it most likely wouldn't be covered by my insurance, so it's something that's on my list to save the money for before TTC. I figure that if I slowly start saving, I'll make it there sooner or later. If my insurance at the time does cover it, or any part of it, then that's just a bonus. I guess maybe I should be upset that it's not usually covered. I might put up a fuss when the time comes. I know my employer offers some plans that I think cover homebirth, so I could always switch if my current plan doesn't. If it meant giving up my PCP though, I wouldn't do it because she's the best doc I've ever had and I love her.


----------



## charliemae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brown Lioness* 
Congrats, Charliemae! I remember you!









I remember you too! If I recall correctly you were one of my fellow Leo's.









Quote:

In the meanwhile, we are hoping to become fur-parents to any local rescued Airedale pup, learning our way around Austin, sack away money, and enjoy possibley the last months of our childless lifestyle, although we are very much baby lusting in the process (it doesnt help that folks all around us popping up pregnant lol). Our family has also been waiting with baited breath as this will be the first grandchild for our parents sans my MIL (hubby's much older brothers have kids, but they arent biologically my FIL's grandkids).
How did you choose and Airedale? I was looking at the breed just the other day. I am personally falling in love with the Shiloh Shepherd right now.

Quote:

I thought i'd answer the previous thread's get-to-know-you questions as well:
I haven't done this yet either.... I'll try and do it later today.

Quote:

*
-How many kiddos do you want, and does anyone plan to adopt?*

When we got married, we agreed upon 3 to 4, but recently hubby has alluded to more, so we shall see, lol
Do you have any thoughts on age spacing at all?

Quote:

*2. Do you have anything stashed away for your future kids? (oh-so-cute outfit you couldn't not buy? Special cradle that's been in the family forever?*

Nope, nothing. I guess I am kind of superstitious about that kind of thing, i dont even have any pregnancy/birth/baby books.
It's funny, I wouldn't have called it superstitious before but after I read it I thought "yeah that's why I haven't bought anything". I DO have books, but that's the end of it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JlyGrnMigt* 
I also wrote a nice letter to the HMO explaining my disappointment and asking for an explanation or, even better, assurance that it would be covered soon. I doubt I'm the only one that's written, though I might be the only one that's written twice







Am I crazy? Would you switch from an otherwise awesome provider who is rated among the top 10 in the _country_ just to get out of the hospital?

I am not opposed to hospital births outright. Then again, I live in Seattle and we have some Hospitals here that are comparable with birth centers in other parts of the country. I would suggest going in as open mindedly as possible and asking to tour their birth facilities. Then you will have a solid personal basis for not wanting to birth there and you can use that to spring board forward.







And there is always the chance, no matter how tiny, that you might not totally hate it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bubbledumpster* 

*-Where do you want to live/where do you live?
*
I currently live in Orlando, and it's the nicest place I've ever lived. But that's not saying much.







I would really like to live in a small liberal city. Like Asheville, NC or Madison, WI, or Austin, TX. Though, now that I think about it Austin isn't really that small. But I also feel like it's really important to me to be near the ocean. And I want to be near mountains too.

We have lots of small liberal cities AND mountains in Washington!









Quote:

*-How many kiddos do you want, and does anyone plan to adopt?
*
SO and I want SIX! Minimum! We want our only little army







We seriously love children and we both go ga-ga every time we see one out in the world. Which feels like EVERY. SINGLE. PLACE. WE GO. Because both of us have crazy crazy baby lust.








I've always said I want 6 so we can have one of those huge tables that seat 8!

Quote:

**Do you have any hobbies?*
*
I hula hoop, and I love taking photographs. I read about natural birth ALL DAY LONG. I'd really love to be a birth photographer.
I really want to start hula hooping this summer.


----------



## Brown Lioness

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Charliemae* 







I remember you too! If I recall correctly you were one of my fellow Leo's.









*Aah, almost, im a Libra*!









*How did you choose and Airedale? I was looking at the breed just the other day. I am personally falling in love with the Shiloh Shepherd right now.

Well, i was searching breeds, thinking that i had the breed I wanted all picked out (the Shiba Inu), but the more i read, the more i gravitated towards the Airedale....its bubbly personality, their versatility outdoors, their hardy health, and the grooming seems to be just right. Hopefully, i'll get to meet up with some here soon at the local training complex (apparently people from all over the world come to Austin's training complex to learn how to be dog trainers).

What attracts you to the Shiloh Shepherd?*

I haven't done this yet either.... I'll try and do it later today.

Do you have any thoughts on age spacing at all?

*I figure that since we are getting started so "late" that our spacing would be as generous as most folks who got started a decade earlier, so i would LIKE to give each baby 2 years of milk before TTCing agan and then deciding how many kiddos from there. Hopefully, i can pop some twins in there somewhere, lol.*

It's funny, I wouldn't have called it superstitious before but after I read it I thought "yeah that's why I haven't bought anything". I DO have books, but that's the end of it.

*Ive just been so fearful of hubby freaking out about parenthood if i had pregnancy and baby books around that ive pretty much avoided them, lol.*

I am not opposed to hospital births outright. Then again, I live in Seattle and we have some Hospitals here that are comparable with birth centers in other parts of the country. I would suggest going in as open mindedly as possible and asking to tour their birth facilities. Then you will have a solid personal basis for not wanting to birth there and you can use that to spring board forward.







And there is always the chance, no matter how tiny, that you might not totally hate it.

We have lots of small liberal cities AND mountains in Washington!
















I've always said I want 6 so we can have one of those huge tables that seat 8!

I really want to start hula hooping this summer.

.


----------



## JlyGrnMigt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oiseau* 
JlyGrnMigt- Midwives in my area charge between $3000-4000 for prenatal care, birth and postpartum care. I realized when I decided on homebirth that it most likely wouldn't be covered by my insurance, so it's something that's on my list to save the money for before TTC. I figure that if I slowly start saving, I'll make it there sooner or later. If my insurance at the time does cover it, or any part of it, then that's just a bonus. I guess maybe I should be upset that it's not usually covered. I might put up a fuss when the time comes. I know my employer offers some plans that I think cover homebirth, so I could always switch if my current plan doesn't. If it meant giving up my PCP though, I wouldn't do it because she's the best doc I've ever had and I love her.

We can afford it because we're frugal, but of course, because we're frugal, it's hard to justify spending that much when I could get it covered elsewhere. I luckily (or unluckily) have not formed any sort of attachment to my current PCP, so switching would not pain me. I missed the one I left in Michigan though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Charliemae* 
I am not opposed to hospital births outright. Then again, I live in Seattle and we have some Hospitals here that are comparable with birth centers in other parts of the country. I would suggest going in as open mindedly as possible and asking to tour their birth facilities. Then you will have a solid personal basis for not wanting to birth there and you can use that to spring board forward.







And there is always the chance, no matter how tiny, that you might not totally hate it.


Yeah, I will tour the facilities when I get home if we haven't switched already. Open enrollment is in September with a Jan.1 switch date, and we don't get back to the US until mid-December. It has occurred to me that I might not totally hate it, but I just can't help but think "hospital birth" with this accompanying flurry of people freaking out about everything. I've heard nothing good about birthing at this hospital, though there's another in town that I hear is great. They only cover the ungood one. So confusing.

I did get a note back from Member Services already though. I take that to mean she did not forward my note to anyone who influences policy... The woman responding said that while she did not know the current status of things, they've been looking into it for a few years. If I'm still with this company next May and they haven't started covering it, I'm dragging myself to the annual meeting. I have a short fuse for meetings, so that's kind of a big deal









"Looking into it" doesn't exactly inspire confidence.


----------



## terrordactyl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JlyGrnMigt* 

I also wrote a nice letter to the HMO explaining my disappointment and asking for an explanation or, even better, assurance that it would be covered soon. I doubt I'm the only one that's written, though I might be the only one that's written twice







Am I crazy? Would you switch from an otherwise awesome provider who is rated among the top 10 in the _country_ just to get out of the hospital?

I would definitely switch and let them know that that is the reason you are switching


----------



## CATPAT30

How many kiddos do you want, and does anyone plan to adopt?

Wanted 2 - but Adopt never happening. After 2 agencies telling us "we think you need to go to counselling" but they wont say why or for how long and lots of lies on their part we have given up. We have hope that one day after Daniel 2:44 fullfilled THEN we will have at least 2 if not 10 

*Do you have any hobbies?*

Quilting for nephews and nieces,
knitting - i'm such a newb at it thought i can do washcloths, a blanket (with Giant needles) and one fingerless glove.

*What do you do as a job?

I work from home as Bilingual Customser Service representative - je suis bilingue car ma mere ma mis dans un ecole Francophone et Non un ecole "immersion"
I also teach homeschool kids (2 & 4) French

*Any non-crunchy confessions?*

Tim Hortons! and the occasional Pizza and burger joint. Other wise i try to "eat by design" oh and I have an indoor pool which to me is contrary to crunchie in everyway but i have Fibromyalgia and My husband has bad knees and is a truck driver (so little excercise and you probably know what he looks like ) and so this is only way we get lots of excercise in summer.

1. Do you have any pets? If so, what kind and what are their names?

Chewy - Shih Tzy definately my fur baby - raised from puppy and after initial crate training resulted in 2 nights no sleep because he decided we would AP him from then on.
Zoey - Border collie/ Australian sheppard cross - after a long week of visitng with friends who have 2 dogs our Chewy would not shut up about how lonely he was without other dogs around (he talks you know) and so we found an ad in the grocery store for Zoey free to good home. Her first parents were now too busy and their other dog (older) could careless for this lovable Lap dog. they are the best of friends and are similarly colored so they are quiet a pair when we go to the post office together. they love everyone the meet, except puppies who dont know social boundaries they have no patience for that.

2. Do you have anything stashed away for your future kids? (oh-so-cute outfit you couldn't not buy? Special cradle that's been in the family forever?

I still have a blankie that is uber soft my friend/co worker gave me when we moved away to our home we are in now. Part of our move was to go with the "better" agency.

3. Favorite food?

right now Quinoa thanks to my sister. I make salad with it and enjoy it all week with my um...... my spring greens that come in that plastic box that my town does not recycle but it works great at making small greenhouses in the garden and i guess that paying 3.99 a box even though it came from far instead of buying local (whic i do for everything else when inseason) anyways i eat that all week. Working from home rocks that way.

4. What brought you to MDC?

My sister. Totally crunchie. Diaper free (which was my idea i bought the book for the library and dedicated it to the name i had chosen for our first faild adoptive girl) Had 2 planned home births, is going to be a registered doula (she assisted her SIL birth) and is AP all the way and her 3 1/2 year old is planning on having his own room now because he is ready and he is way better behaved than my other halfs family who are as "mainstream-doctors know everything and are always right-hospitals are the best place to have babies-cloth diapers dont make sense-jarred baby food is best as is pablum at 6 months" as it comes

5. Random fact about yourself
i have false teeth - ever since i was in grade 8, when i hit a portable with my face sliding down an ice hill on my feet.


----------



## KaylaBeanie

I'm here...and not on the list! August 17th, it's my big 21!

I got my IUD put in two weeks ago, which means no accidental bubs for me...I know I should feel relieved, but I feel mostly sad knowing that all possibility is gone









Life is chugging along here, as always. I can't wait to get out of Missouri...only fourteen months! Unfortunately, I'm not exactly upgrading, I'm going to Alabama. Grr. I'm hoping I'll be able to study abroad for a full year, and after I graduate I'm going to do everything possible to find a way to live in Norway or Sweden for a year or so. I'm a quasi-socialist and find American men boring,


----------



## charliemae

*How many kiddos do you want, and does anyone plan to adopt?
*
As non-crunchy as big families are







I've always said I want 6. Over the years, however, I've come to realize that I wont really know until I have them. Some people can decide their family size before hand and never veer from that number. For myself I go back and forth between natural child spacing (EBF as contraception) or waiting until #1 is 4 or 5 before considering #2.







What I think it will come down is the personality of #1 to decide when to have #2 and the personality of #2 to decide if/when to have #3.

Still, I want a big family.









DF and I have talked about adoption (as I mentioned before). I would like to adopt domestically through the foster care system. Most of the time I think about adopting I picture sibling groups or a child with special needs (highly functioning). If we were to do that it would be after we had out last biological child.

**Do you have any hobbies?*
*
Reading, surfing the internet and crafting. Right now I'm also on a nutrition kick to the point that it's almost a hobby.

*What do you do as a job?

I just graduated!







This summer I am doing private in-home tutoring. In September I'm going to start substituting and hopefully get a full time teaching job before to long!

**Any non-crunchy confessions?*
*
I currently don't recycle nearly enough. I drive A LOT. I use paper towels (which we're going to do away with when we move).

*1. Do you have any pets? If so, what kind and what are their names?
*
When DF and I move in together (in the next few weeks!!!) we will have 3 dogs and 2 cats:

2 Huskies: Disco is an red and white 3 year old rescue. DF got him at the humane society when he was a year old. Kira is a 2 year old long haired adoptee. DF got her when she was about a year old from someone who couldn't care for her (they were living in a condo with no yard and no time)

1 Pomeranian: Gypsy who was bred and raised in my home. She is a big dog in a little body and enjoys hikes and car rides.

2 cats: Coca is a 10 year old black domestic short hair. He was my first pet and I love him dearly. I'm nervous about moving in at the end of the month because he's older and not used to change.
Cheddar is my baby







. He is 11 months old and HUGE! DF got him for me as a birthday gift last year. If you goggle maine **** and see an orange and white one, that's exactly what he looks like. He asks just like one too (friendly, playful, in general thinks hes a dog), but his sibs and mom look nothing like Maine ***** and he's just a mutt cat.









*2. Do you have anything stashed away for your future kids? (oh-so-cute outfit you couldn't not buy? Special cradle that's been in the family forever?
*
Just books

*3. Favorite food?*
Chicken!

*4. What brought you to MDC?
*
I found this place when I was about 17 or 18 When I started researching natural family living. something like 5 years ago!

5. Random fact about yourself
I am moving for the first time in my life at the end of the month. I am half terrified and half excited, those proportions shift constantly.


----------



## JlyGrnMigt

So I've definitely got my husband thinking about babies in a serious way. He's planning to possibly come back to China next summer for a little more research, but was worried about leaving me alone while pregnant









I reminded him that I wanted to be pregnant on the plane home so that I could get a maternity t-shirt and a onesie made that say "MADE IN CHINA" and he started talking about prenatal care and stuff. "If you were to get pregnant in September, you'd give birth in June! I've been calculating this stuff!"

He's so funny









*I* calculate that we're 18 condoms away from ttc, no matter what month that falls in!


----------



## oiseau

Kayla-I added you to the list. Not sure why I'd never added you before.

Just and FYI for everyone, I don't add anyone to the list until they specifically ask, mostly for privacy reasons (some people don't want their info out there), and also because sometimes someone will just post once or twice then never return. If you're not on the list and want to be, just post what you want me to add or PM me.


----------



## JlyGrnMigt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oiseau* 
I added yet another historical pregnancy book to my ever growing collection. It's a book my mom had during her first pregnancy. So far, it's the coolest and best one I have. It's from 1976 and it's British, but very woman positive and natural minded for the most part. It's the first book in my collection to feature non-white women and families and it talks very openly about sex. It's got it's little quirks, but overall, I like the advice the best. Just trying to find time to scan pics but I promise I'll get to it eventually.

Sounds cool, what's the name of it?

Quote:

Also, a tiny squee worthy note: we were at my ILs this weekend and my FIL got out a baby curl from my fiance. Perfectly curled S-shaped white blond curl. I so hope those get passed on!!
Blond curls are the best. But since there's no chance of them that I can tell, I'm hoping for some red!


----------



## Neuromancer

I'm changing my mindset from Not a Mama "because I'm not sure when the right time will be" to Not a Mama "because we haven't conceived yet, but we're now sorta trying." Here goes!








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KaylaBeanie

Gfreelishy is my BFF in real life but hasn't made it on the new tribe yet. She's sitting right here and says to put her birthday up, she turns 21 on July 2nd









Speaking of, Lish and I got matching tattoos on Friday!

Here is hers and here is mine!

Anyhow, I'm off! I haven't seen her since December, and we're munching on coconut milk ice cream. Since I'm vegetarian and she's vegan/gluten free, we had to find something awesome we could both eat. We're having a documentary marathon. "America The Beautiful" is on now, next is "Food, Inc." followed by "The Business of Being Born" and finally "Jesus Camp."


----------



## JlyGrnMigt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neuromancer* 
I'm changing my mindset from Not a Mama "because I'm not sure when the right time will be" to Not a MamA "because we haven't conceived yet, but we're now sorta trying." Here goes!









Excellent!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaylaBeanie* 

Since I'm vegetarian and she's vegan/gluten free, we had to find something awesome we could both eat. We're having a documentary marathon. "America The Beautiful" is on now, next is "Food, Inc." followed by "The Business of Being Born" and finally "Jesus Camp."

I find it hard being veg and gluten-free...I can't imagine being vegan and gluten-free too! I was vegan for 3 years though, so I'm sure it's possible. good for her!

I know all of those movies except America the Beautiful. You'll have to write a review when you're done


----------



## KaylaBeanie

I've seen it before, but my friends hadn't. It is amazing! It is all about how unhealthy America's obsession with beauty is. It goes into a lot of detail about the dangers of cosmetics, plastic surgery, eating disorders, etc. I highly, highly recommend it!


----------



## terrordactyl

I loved Jesus Camp so crazy


----------



## oiseau

.


----------



## charliemae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JlyGrnMigt* 
Sounds cool, what's the name of it?

Blond curls are the best. But since there's no chance of them that I can tell, I'm hoping for some red!

DF and I are hoping for some curly blond babies.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neuromancer* 
I'm changing my mindset from Not a Mama "because I'm not sure when the right time will be" to Not a Mama "because we haven't conceived yet, but we're now sorta trying." Here goes!








_Posted via Mobile Device_









oot


----------



## HerRoyallHighness

Quote:

I guess i initially started lurking because i didnt have much to contribute, but as possible TTCing comes over my horizon, i feel a little better about posting on MDC.
That's kind of where I am now; mostly lurking because I haven't felt that I had much to contribute, but now we are OFFICIALLY TTC!









Quote:

All the homebirth midwives in town charge about the same amount, and I didn't think it was too much, but his eyes bugged out when I told him. It's about $2600 I think for all prenatal care, the birth, and a couple of visits afterwards.
JlyGrnMigt, try contacting one or two of these midwives and see if they are willing to barter with you, exchange their services for yours in some capacity, if they need what you do for a living or if you have a hobby you could put to good use.

*What kind of birth are you hoping for? Water, home, home water, hospital, etc?*

I'm not totally sold on any single thing, but I have been talking to a midwife who I found out lives very close to me, and who is also willing to take a trade for at least partial payment for her services, and if we go with her it will be homebirth and possibly water. And quite honestly, the more I hear about the hospital system in our area, the less I want to go there. She even told me that if complications arise in a homebirth with her, she sends her mamas to another hospital outside our area.
*
-Any more name ideas?*

A boy would be William, but we're having too much fun with girl names to settle on anything.

*
-Where do you want to live/where do you live?*

We live in a rural area of Virginia. I grew up here, DH moved here when he was 13. Most of my family is here, his parents are here; we're pretty content.

*-How many kiddos do you want, and does anyone plan to adopt?*

He says two, I say three. We'll see.









*Do you have any thoughts on age spacing at all?*
I was 23 months apart from my brother, and we did not get along. My DH was seven years apart from his brother, and they didn't get along, either. So we figure we'll take the average and have them 3.5 years apart.

**Do you have any hobbies?**

I like to knit, and read, and garden.
*

*What do you do as a job?*

I am a massage therapist and I moonlight as a ballet teacher.
*
*Any non-crunchy confessions?**

We don't buy organic. Can't afford it. We also do fast food on occasion.
*
1. Do you have any pets? If so, what kind and what are their names?*

Two cats and a dog.

*2. Do you have anything stashed away for your future kids? (oh-so-cute outfit you couldn't not buy? Special cradle that's been in the family forever?*

My parents have some of my favorite toys in their attic that I'm sure my mom will eventually get out for my children.
*
3. Favorite food?*

Ice cream.
*
4. What brought you to MDC?*

Friend recommendation.
*
5. Random fact about yourself*

I always pick the toppings off my pizza and eat them separately.


----------



## JlyGrnMigt

Ladies, I think I am officially nuts. We won't ttc until August at the absolute earliest, and today I started stalking the DDC forum.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HerRoyallHighness* 
That's kind of where I am now; mostly lurking because I haven't felt that I had much to contribute, but now we are OFFICIALLY TTC!









Congrats!

Quote:

JlyGrnMigt, try contacting one or two of these midwives and see if they are willing to barter with you, exchange their services for yours in some capacity, if they need what you do for a living or if you have a hobby you could put to good use.
That's something to consider...though I'm not optimistic. About the only thing I could offer is extermination services, and I'm not licensed in WI. I'll have to think about that.

Quote:

*Do you have any thoughts on age spacing at all?*
I was 23 months apart from my brother, and we did not get along. My DH was seven years apart from his brother, and they didn't get along, either. So we figure we'll take the average and have them 3.5 years apart.
My brother and I were 3.5 years apart, and we got along as kids most of the time, as teenagers not AT ALL, and as adults pretty darn well. I think it's a crapshoot.


----------



## Bethusila

.


----------



## terrordactyl

I stalk the DDC's all the time... lol

as far as age spacing me an my brother are almost 5 years apart an sometimes we get along an sometimes we don't so i really don't think its the spacing but more the siblings


----------



## oiseau

.


----------



## maciatka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HerRoyallHighness* 
That's kind of where I am now; mostly lurking because I haven't felt that I had much to contribute, but now we are OFFICIALLY TTC!









Same here!







It's all DH talks about, ha. I think he's more excited than I am!
This is actually my first post.









*What kind of birth are you hoping for? Water, home, home water, hospital, etc?*

Home water birth. DH prefers a birth center so we'll see what actually happens when the time comes.

*Any more name ideas?*

We're certain that a baby girl's middle name will be his grandmother's name...other than that, we're clueless at this point.









*Where do you want to live/where do you live?*

We're in NW Ohio and both of our families are 3+ hours away in other areas of Ohio. I don't mind it here as long as I have access to the city.









*How many kiddos do you want, and does anyone plan to adopt?*

We're in agreement on two. We don't plan on adopting but I know that may easily change!

*Do you have any hobbies?*

I too like to post on message boards, heh. Otherwise I dig knitting, crocheting, sewing, etc. I love to play music and read, as well.

*What do you do as a job?*

DH and I are both in education.









*Any non-crunchy confessions?*

We do fast food when we absolutely have to (Tim Horton's), a few times a year.

*Do you have any pets? If so, what kind and what are their names?*

Two rescued cats, Luna (after Luna Lovegood) and Eleanor (after Eleanor Roosevelt).









*Do you have anything stashed away for your future kids? (oh-so-cute outfit you couldn't not buy? Special cradle that's been in the family forever?*

I actually don't, no! I know my parents have a few things from my childhood that they've stashed away, though.

*Favorite food?*
Asparagus

*What brought you to MDC?*

I registered (and began lurking) in '07. I majored in Human Development and Family Studies with a primary focus on prenatal to adolescent development, so this board really peaked my interest regardless of my interest in becoming a mama.









*Random fact about yourself*

I have almost gone veg...I eat meat a few times a month. Progress!


----------



## terrordactyl

Welcome!!! maciatka


----------



## Neuromancer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oiseau* 
I am also a DDC stalker

MY bro and I are 15mo apart. We've always have a great relationship, even though we aren't super close. My fiance has a brother who is 12mo8days younger than him (yikes!) and a baby sister who is 11 years younger than him. He has a great relationship with both of them, though of course the relationship with his brother is much different than that with his sister. I'd like my kids to be pretty close in age, mainly because I think it would be good to have both of them at similar stages at the same times. It might make me crazy when they're little, but I feel like I have a lot more in common with my brother than I would he had been much younger or older than me.

Hope everyone had a nice 4th!

My sister is two years and a few months younger than me. We did NOT get along as kids, and have a tenuous, long-distance friendship now. My husband has two younger sisters, one around 2 years younger and one around 4 years younger. They all get along, but they're not close.


----------



## CariCloud

HI! I would like to join this tribe. I'm new here and my name is Cari. I am 26 and we will be TTC in Sum/2011. I decided to go ahead and use the questions others have so you all could get to know me better. I look forward to all us sharing what we learn about AP and NFL together.









*Please ass me to the List
Cari TTC Sum/2011
Birthday is 04/16/1984*
Thanks!

*What kind of birth are you hoping for? Water, home, home water, hospital, etc?*

I am hoping for a birthing center birth. My husband is not comfortable with doing it at home in case something goes wrong (he is a worrier). However we both want a birth that is as natural and healthy as possible. I am becoming more attached to the idea of a water birth.

*-Any more name ideas?*

So far we have these:

Boys:
Christian Andrew (after my husband)
Nelson James (My husbands step-dad and his dad)
Girls:
Isabella Suzanne (My mom's middle name and his moms name)

*-Where do you want to live/where do you live?*

We live in South Florida however we will be moving to Southern New Jersey in about 1.5 years

*-How many kiddos do you want, and does anyone plan to adopt?*

We would like to have 3 at least more if we can afford it

*
*Do you have any hobbies?**

I game right now I've been playing Sims3 (usually I'm on some sort of MMORPG though). I also read a lot. I love researching parenting/pregnancy stuff on the net. I love "uncooking" our raw meals. We LOVE watching whole series of sci-fi shows. We spent the first 4 years of our lives together getting thru the entire Star Trek collection including the animated series and the movies (just finished March 2010). We did Torchwood not too long ago (looking forward to season 4) and we are working on the David Tennant Doctor Who Series now.

**What do you do as a job?*

I am a Compliance Supervisor for a medical Supply Company. I mostly work on getting Medicare Audits Passed and paid as well as insuring compliance with Medicare/ insurance billing guidelines.

*
*Any non-crunchy confessions?**

I haven't gone completely green when it comes to body wash and shampoo.


----------



## oiseau

.


----------



## CariCloud

Thanks for the welcome and for adding me!

As for this summer I live in florida so we are heading down to the keys for 1 week. It will be a fun trip it's me and my hubby, my mom and my dad, and my niece (6) and my nephew (21months) and of course my 2 schnauzers and my moms doxie. Unfourtunetly my brother can't come because he just started a new job and has no time off but at least the kiddies will enjoy the sun and the fun.


----------



## KaylaBeanie

You guys are lucky, I don't get a vacation. I'm heading up to Minnesota for four days later this month, but that's it


----------



## Monica Rae

Hi all- wanted to introduce myself as I just joined a few days ago and this is the first forum I found. Still learning to navigate and figure out some of the jargon, too, so any help would be so appreciated.









I'm 32, married and not a mama yet. There's a lot going on in my life right now, but I guess I could be boxed up as your 'typical' (lol) married, bisexual feminist artist/poet/writer hippie witch. With Tourette's. But it is what it is- I love my life, have a wonderfully loving and equally crunchy (or more so) support network and a fabulous husband who is j-u-s-t starting to come around to the idea of a little one. I started feeling the call this year, which is why I'm here. All my life I said 'one day', but lately I've started to know that the day is within sight and I really have to get my act together and learn what I need to know soon!

Nice to meet you, blessings!









~Monica Rae


----------



## oiseau

Hi Monica! Welcome!! I really like your "typical" description! You sound totally typical in my world, but I sometimes forget how just how not typical I am compared to the rest of the population!

I think this is one of the most helpful threads for people new to MDC: Abbreviations, Acronyms, Emoticons


----------



## Neuromancer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monica Rae* 
Hi all- wanted to introduce myself as I just joined a few days ago and this is the first forum I found. Still learning to navigate and figure out some of the jargon, too, so any help would be so appreciated.









I'm 32, married and not a mama yet. There's a lot going on in my life right now, but I guess I could be boxed up as your 'typical' (lol) married, bisexual feminist artist/poet/writer hippie witch. With Tourette's. But it is what it is- I love my life, have a wonderfully loving and equally crunchy (or more so) support network and a fabulous husband who is j-u-s-t starting to come around to the idea of a little one. I started feeling the call this year, which is why I'm here. All my life I said 'one day', but lately I've started to know that the day is within sight and I really have to get my act together and learn what I need to know soon!

Nice to meet you, blessings!









~Monica Rae

it hit me around 32, too, and my husband was more reluctant, but now I'm 33 and we just started trying this month. Welcome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CariCloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neuromancer* 
it hit me around 32, too, and my husband was more reluctant, but now I'm 33 and we just started trying this month. Welcome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_

For me it was 2008 when I was 24. We had an unplanned pregnancy around April/May. It was 6 months before we were getting married. It was a total oops since I was on birth control and taking it religiously. Up to that point we only wanted children in some obscure distant future. However as soon as we found out we were pregnant we were ecstatic. Unfortunately at about 7.5 weeks we had a spontaneous miscarriage. I was devastated but it left us knowing we wanted kids and soon. However even though we have both been baby lusting for 2 years now there is still 1 more year to wait before we TTC. We want to have my husband finish is BS in elementary ed first so he can start teaching. So we can move and then I can stay home/finish my degree while I get pregnant and stay home with the little one.


----------



## annaconda

Hi everyone, I'm new to the thread and *TTC*

What kind of birth are you hoping for? Water, home, home water, hospital, etc?

First timer, so birthing center in a hospital, hopefully in a tub (I'm a pisces) and hopefully without intervention... working with Hypnobirthing technique

-Any more name ideas?

I do have some.

-Where do you want to live/where do you live?

Central VT baby! Hubby is from there. We met in NYC and transplanted. I love it.

-How many kiddos do you want, and does anyone plan to adopt?

Probably 2. In some section of our minds, we'd like to have more... but I don't think it will happen.

*Do you have any hobbies?*

Yoga, gardening, cooking, talking...

*What do you do as a job?

I work in insurance and am also a yoga teacher

*Any non-crunchy confessions?*

God I SUCK AT COMPOSTING. There I said it. And I tend toward processed foods sometimes.

1. Do you have any pets? If so, what kind and what are their names?

Kitties!

2. Do you have anything stashed away for your future kids? (oh-so-cute outfit you couldn't not buy? Special cradle that's been in the family forever?

A few books and hubby's transformers and a bunch of his other crap that's not nearly as cool.

3. Favorite food?

I like food. I love lasagna and ice cream. I also like grilled veggies and chicken thighs... foodie dishes... I have become a great cook since moving to VT (couldn't even boil water before) so pretty much anything I set my mind to I can make!

4. What brought you to MDC?

The mag rocks. And I thought I might be pregnant this cycle and had to find 2ww stuff!


----------



## JlyGrnMigt

I'm starting to get Antsy! Not-avoiding, in my mind, is supposed to start next month. I'm starting to fear that it's not going to happen just because we never explicitly agreed on a month to start. FHC come up in conversation a lot, especially when we talk about money, but still...yeah...paranoid and ovulating.









This MIGHT be my last pointless egg-squirt for a while. We shall see!


----------



## terrordactyl

no cool summer plans here... super hot right now the hottest summer so far... mostly working ( got a new job serving a just opened restaurant in a great location)and doing my school work i'm finally becoming a doula!!!! the BF is leaving today for 10 days for Motorcross Nationals in Oklahoma which makes me a sad panda







an then he'll be back for 2 days an then leaving again for another 10 days to do a CA trip with his fam while i get to work... but it might be good for us to miss each other even tho its only been 12 hours an i already miss him...

Whats everyones plans for fall school, new jobs, anyone moving?
(i guess its kinda soon but all i can think of is cool weather again)


----------



## KaylaBeanie

Shaina, I am dying for some cooler weather! It's been over 90 almost every day this summer, and I feel like I'm cooking to death. I hate hot weather so much, fall can't come soon enough!

As for plans, it's back to school for me. I'm taking Spanish, Geography, Archaeology and Biology. I'm in school Mondays/Wednesdays from 9-3, Tuesdays/Thursdays from 9-12:15 and Friday from 9-11. I also work Tuesdays/Thursdays from 4-9. I'm looking for a second part time job, maybe at a coffee shop. I'm supposed to save money this summer, and I've done a pretty crummy job. I just love shopping too much









My mom is so funny. Back when I first stumbled into the crunchy world, things were so different. My SIL doesn't vaccinate, has natural births with midwives in the hospital, primarily breastfeeds (with the occasional bottle of formula) for 6 months (a little longer with the second one) and eats primarily organic. Three years ago, when she first had my niece, my mom and I thought she was a huge crazy hippie. Now, my mom and I both think she's so mainstream because I'm so much hippier









Anyhow, yesterday my mom says "You know, since it's so important to you to cloth diaper, I think you should start buying them. We can get a trunk for you to fill up with diapers and random knick-knacks for your future house. If you set aside enough money to buy a cloth diaper every month or six weeks from the local baby store, you'd have a full stash by the time you actually had kids and you wouldn't have to worry about affording both a homebirth AND diapers." I must say, that sounds like a pretty good idea to me! She also wants us to start up our own cloth pad business, since I'm pretty crafty. It just makes me laugh, because everything I ever told her..."hey mom, I'm not circumcising kids/I'm breastfeeding three years/I'm home birthing/I use cloth pads now/I'm a vegetarian/etc" are initially met with surprise, but quickly become the norm and a given. It's not "oh, *if* you maybe have a home birth" it's her telling her friends "My daughter is having her babies at home."

It feels good for her to defend my choices, and it makes me happy to know that there won't be any surprises in the future with her opposing parental decisions.


----------



## JlyGrnMigt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JlyGrnMigt* 
I'm starting to get Antsy! Not-avoiding, in my mind, is supposed to start next month. I'm starting to fear that it's not going to happen just because we never explicitly agreed on a month to start. FHC come up in conversation a lot, especially when we talk about money, but still...yeah...paranoid and ovulating.









This MIGHT be my last pointless egg-squirt for a while. We shall see!

*sigh* Paranoia confirmed. He'd rather miss out on the last month or two of a pregnancy than the first month or two of a kid. So that means we're aiming for July or August, and will therefore start trying/stop avoiding in October. That gives me 2 months to get pregnant and still be able to make the "Made in China" shirts.


----------



## pinkleaf

Hello everyone!

I've been reading MDC for a few years now, soaking up all I can about natural birth, natural family living, etc but haven't posted much! I'm Pinky, 25 years old, partnered to my wonderful fiancee (we are getting married summer 2011 and hoping to start TTC soon after that!). I look forward to getting to know you wonderful women. Here's a bit about me:

*What kind of birth are you hoping for? Water, home, home water, hospital, etc?*

Home birth!!! I have pretty much always known I would like to give birth at home. My mother had me and my sisters at home, and it's always just seemed "normal" to me!!

*Any more name ideas?*

My partner and I have chosen a few names we might like to use... but we're super private about sharing them!! Some of them are family names, some of them are old Gaelic names that we like.

*Where do you want to live/where do you live?*

We currently live in Brooklyn, NY but someday we'd like to move out of the city and live on a little land in the country. We have dreams of building our own off-grid home, growing our own food, keeping chickens, etc.

*How many kiddos do you want, and does anyone plan to adopt?*

I am one of three children and my partner is as well, so large-ish families are what we're used to! I'd like to have 4 or 5 kids... I think he's more comfortable with 3 or 4, so we'll see









*Do you have any thoughts on age spacing at all?*

In my family, we're all 2 years apart, but I also think it would be lovely to have kids who're even closer in age. I truly consider my siblings to be my best friends in the world. I think it's a wonderful thing to have grown up with these amazing people, and would like my children to experience that as well.

*Do you have any hobbies?*

Knitting, sewing, cooking (especially pickling & fermenting - so into wild fermentation and nourishing traditions right now!!), reading about birth

*What do you do as a job?*

I'm a doula!! The best job in the world!! I also have a (very flexible) day job that helps pay the bills, but hopefully I can quit soon.

*Any non-crunchy confessions?*

I think grilled cheese sandwiches made with American "cheese" are the best









*Do you have any pets? If so, what kind and what are their names?*

Nope! Maybe someday when we don't live in a tiny apartment we'll get a dog

*Do you have anything stashed away for your future kids?*

No, but recently a friend was giving away some cloth diapers and I was tempted to take some...

*Favorite food?*

Oh so many things... I'm really into all the beautiful veggies we've been getting from our CSA lately. And I don't think I could live without my partner's rosemary roast chicken.

*What brought you to MDC?*

I forget how I ended up here. I've been reading the boards for years... I think ever since I was in high school!! I think MDC was what made me start thinking about becoming a doula.

*
Random fact about yourself*

I'm nearsighted in one eye and farsighted in the other


----------



## terrordactyl

has anyone ever seen this blog before http://milasdaydreams.blogspot.com/ its super cute and creative check it out when you have a chance...

so i've been wondering this for awhile only answer if you feel comfortable
where do you live, is it where you want to live, what do u like about living there or don't like?


----------



## oiseau

.


----------



## KaylaBeanie

I live in Missouri (the Kansas City area) and I HATE it! I'm from a military family, so I've lived many places and this place is terrible. I hate being out in the country (we're in a suburb pretty far from the city) and I hate the hot weather. I feel bad being so negative, but I just hate it. In August 2011, I am moving to Alabama (either Tuscaloosa or **********) to finish my last 2 or 3 years of college. After that, I'm moving! Either back to Minneapolis, or out west to Portland or Seattle. I feel like my heart is in Seattle, so that's where I'll likely end up. I am a city girl who hates the country and hates the midwest/south.


----------



## knittygritty

Hello, other not-yet-mamas! I'm so glad there's a thread like this...sometimes I feel really out of place on MDC. I never bought into the whole "time clock" thing...I kinda thought it was just a media stereotype. But boy, I guess I was wrong.

I'm only 21 (22 in a few weeks) but I already have the baby cravings! I'm engaged to the most wonderful guy in the world, excited to start our new life together, and I can't WAIT until we can think of extending our family!

Sigh, it all seems so far away! So I'm not officially a mama--just one in my heart.









(I definitely just accidentally posted this on the Winter 08/09 thread! Where is my brain?!







)


----------



## terrordactyl

hey welcome!!!!! its been kinda slow in here lately but it usually picks up again once school starts an people are online more


----------



## oiseau

Hi KnittyGritty! Welcome!

Hope everyone is still enjoying their summer! I'm counting the days til it cools off!

Has anyone seen the Babies movie? I just rented it on itunes and watched it yesterday. It made me almost cry...and laugh...but it wasn't nearly as interesting as I was expecting. I still enjoyed it though!


----------



## bubbledumpster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oiseau* 
Has anyone seen the Babies movie? I just rented it on itunes and watched it yesterday. It made me almost cry...and laugh...but it wasn't nearly as interesting as I was expecting. I still enjoyed it though!

I was so excited to see that movie, but by the time I found the money in my budget to see a first-run movie, it wasn't playing in my town anymore.









I always tell people, if there were a cable channel with nothing but just babies being cute 24 hours a day, I would watch it, always.


----------



## oiseau

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bubbledumpster* 
I was so excited to see that movie, but by the time I found the money in my budget to see a first-run movie, it wasn't playing in my town anymore.









I always tell people, if there were a cable channel with nothing but just babies being cute 24 hours a day, I would watch it, always.

I think part of the reason I didn't like it as much as I thought I would was because a lot of it was just the babies on their own when they looked like they'd be happier with a buddy to play with. Watching the namibian baby interact with her sibs/cousins was the funnest part! That and the cats. Babies + Cats = awesome!


----------



## terrordactyl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oiseau* 
Hi KnittyGritty! Welcome!

Hope everyone is still enjoying their summer! I'm counting the days til it cools off!

Has anyone seen the Babies movie? I just rented it on itunes and watched it yesterday. It made me almost cry...and laugh...but it wasn't nearly as interesting as I was expecting. I still enjoyed it though!

i was disappointed too when i finally saw it, i didnt think it was quite long enough an they jumped from baby to baby to fast... i did like how they showed the difference in consumerism with the babies


----------



## KaylaBeanie

What is everyone most excited about in regards to FALL rapidly approaching?

I'm very excited for school to start (Tuesday! Eek!). I'm very excited for winter clothing. I'm sick of iced tea and coffee, I can't wait to be able to drink warm things again. I'm also excited for food! I tend to like stews, hot soups, etc. and those are just too hot for summer.


----------



## terrordactyl

i love cool weather i'm so sick of this heat. i'm excited to be able to wear boots again i just bought these in black i'm excited my boyfriend won't be gone every weekend racing.... i'm not excited that my job will slow down an i'll make less money tho maybe i'll have more time to study... i also am excited to drink tea without heating myself up i also love stew an soups... tho less fruit will be sad


----------



## bubbledumpster

I'm super excited about school too! It will be the first time in 3 or 4 years that I've taken a full course load. I'll be taking my very first photography class, and I'm sooo excited! (I'm going to start majoring in photography!) Only one week to go! Hopefully this semester my financial aid will be unsuspended. I did some math and I'm pretty sure as long as I pass all my classes I'll be able to get my financial aid back. But I should probably go talk to a counselor.

I'm definitely excited about the weather cooling down to. (No winter clothing here, though, I live in Florida!)

Oh & Shaina, I just noticed your signature. My dream is to be a Doula/Birth Photographer as well!


----------



## oiseau

.


----------



## terrordactyl

i commented on your Hyla thread it reminds me of Hymen when does he like it so much? luckily its a middle name which arent used so much and maybe you could have two of them


----------



## oiseau

.


----------



## habitat

Add me? TTC in the future.

I work with young people and have been posting on MDC for a while in some of the threads. I'm glad this tribe exists.

I'm 22 and will probably be TTC in 2-3 years. I plan to TTC with a known donor in an intentional community. I live in a politically radical (think anti-capitalist, feminist, bikes, vegan) collective in Boston right now and hopefully well into the future, with nine friends. I've talked to them a little less than casually about potentially having kids around the house in the future and they always seem pleased about the idea. Some of our friends in other houses and family situations have had kids and we all agree that the collective situation is the ideal family setup for us. I'm looking to have a non-nuclear family/community when the time is right. I'm interested in co-parenting with interested individuals, and I have a feeling a few of them will be interested in venturing out that way with me commitment-wise. I lead a polyamorous lifestyle that I think I'd like to maintain in the future. I think I'll have the more serious version of that conversation with my friends in about a year so that we can start getting everything together and establish a timeline.

In the meantime, I'm taking good care of myself, emotionally and physically. I've decided to finish my art degree at a fancy pansy school and dive back into art.

To answer some of the standards:

*What kind of birth are you hoping for? Water, home, home water, hospital, etc?*

I want an unassisted water birth, either at home or in the forest/ocean somewhere. I want my gorgeous, radical female friends to be my birth support. We'll cross that bridge when we come to it, but I know I do not want a hospital birth unless, of course, in the case of a serious medical emergency.

*Any name ideas?*

All my name ideas are androgynous because I plan to allow my child to choose their gender or not, regardless of sex. My favorite name right now is Lujah.

*Where do you want to live/where do you live?*

I want to live between city and rural homes. In collective living, this is an affordable possibility, which is exciting.

*How many kiddos do you want, and does anyone plan to adopt?*

The plan is to start with one and see how the chips fall.

*Do you have any thoughts on age spacing at all?*

Let breastfeeding be my guide.

*Do you have any hobbies?*

I'm an artist, a community organizer and youth advocate.

*What do you do as a job?*

I'm a part-time nanny, full time collective member. Finishing my studio art degree soon. I make art - primarily experimental performance work that attempts to challenge the childhood/adult binary through the body. I run a DIY publishing house called Hello and / in the Forest. I also run a safespace for youth - a daytime alternative to school where young people can get the help and support they need to facilitate their own education outside of compulsory schooling in Boston. That's a lot of jobs and not a lot of money-making, but I love my life and wouldn't have it any other way.

*Any non-crunchy confessions?*

Though I'm anti-capitalist, I like spending my extra(?) cash eating fancy meals with the bourgeois at elite eateries that source from local farms where all the waitstaff look delicious and dress in high fashion. I also own an iphone. Big oops.









*Do you have any pets? If so, what kind and what are their names?*

I haz kitty! She is beloved by all the collective members.

*Do you have anything stashed away for your future kids?*

Vintage picture books, sourced from library sales and the like. Radical children's literature. A few wooden animal figurines from flea markets.

*Favorite food?*

Vegan gluten-free, mostly raw.

*What brought you to MDC?*

I'm another of those who have been here since high school. Who knows. I love this place!










I'm loving following this thread!


----------



## JlyGrnMigt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *habitat* 

*Do you have anything stashed away for your future kids?*

Vintage picture books, sourced from library sales and the like. Radical children's literature. A few wooden animal figurines from flea markets.


I am also veg and gluten-free, and my husband and I live in co-ops when we're in the U.S. Yay for intentional communities! So, tell me more about this radical children's literature.


----------



## oiseau

.


----------



## bubbledumpster

I just watched _Babies_ yesterday. Rented it on iTunes (and that was a total nightmare which I will never subject myself to again, but that's a tangent for another time). I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVED it!!! It was exactly what I expected, a solid hour of babies, existing as babies unhindered and without unnecessary explication. My favorite part was watching poor little Mari get so frustrated with her toys and fling herself on the floor at the unfairness of it all. I can totally relate.









Watching that movie led to a very serious consideration by myself and my SO about baby having and how soon we should do it. *Soon*.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *habitat* 
I'm 22 and will probably be TTC in 2-3 years. I plan to TTC with a known donor in an intentional community. I live in a politically radical (think anti-capitalist, feminist, bikes, vegan) collective in Boston right now and hopefully well into the future, with nine friends. I've talked to them a little less than casually about potentially having kids around the house in the future and they always seem pleased about the idea. Some of our friends in other houses and family situations have had kids and we all agree that the collective situation is the ideal family setup for us. I'm looking to have a non-nuclear family/community when the time is right. I'm interested in co-parenting with interested individuals, and I have a feeling a few of them will be interested in venturing out that way with me commitment-wise. I lead a polyamorous lifestyle that I think I'd like to maintain in the future. I think I'll have the more serious version of that conversation with my friends in about a year so that we can start getting everything together and establish a timeline.


That is absolutely fascinating and sounds like a really amazing way to live life. I would love to experience life in an intentional community, do you have any tips or suggestions on how one could find and get involved in such a community?


----------



## KaylaBeanie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *habitat* 
I live in a politically radical (think anti-capitalist, feminist, bikes, vegan) collective in Boston right now and hopefully well into the future, with nine friends.

That sounds awesome! Can I move in?









Well ladies, I have been 21 for well over a week and I'm not doing a very good job at it. I drank a beer on my birthday, a beer last weekend at the american legion with my dad, and some sangria tonight with dinner. What's funny is that I used to be quite the party animal, and now I can't even drink more than one drink.

School is going to kick my butt this semester! However, exciting things lie ahead. I am a loser who still lives at home (stereotypically in my parent's basement), and we're currently in suburban Missouri. We all HATE it, so my dad is applying for other government service jobs all over, but most importantly in Germany! If he gets this job (he has connections, so there's a good chance) our family could be moving to Germany in December! I decided that I'd take spring semester off school, and then continue on to the University of Alabama next August (2011) just as planned. It'd be eight months of working part-time and travelling! After that, I'd spend every winter break and summer there. It would put me back six months in school, but that's worth it, right? Reassure me


----------



## habitat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JlyGrnMigt* 
I am also veg and gluten-free, and my husband and I live in co-ops when we're in the U.S. Yay for intentional communities! So, tell me more about this radical children's literature.

Hooray for VEG/GF! And for collective living! Right now I'm reading Tales for Little Rebels: A Collection of Radical Children's Literature. It's quite an exciting anthology! I'm also really excited to check out a book called Radical Children's Literature: Future Visions and Aesthetic Transformations in Juvenile Fiction . I love 10,000 Dresses by Marcus Ewert. It's about a male child who wants a dress and dreams about dresses, despite his family's rigid (mainstream) view of the gender binary and ideas that he shouldn't want any dresses. It is the only book I know of for children that addresses queer/trans gender issues in children. Pippi Longstocking is amazing. Oh, and Anarchist Farm, by Jane Doe aka Jan Edwards, for obvious reasons. The animals fight oppression and capitalism with cooperation!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oiseau* 
I bet you and I have some friends in common...or at least friends of friends. I have some vegetarian, biking, feminist, poly friends in Boston. PM me if you wanna know who they are.

Welcome! I'm always glad to see people who will be sticking around the tribe for awhile since I'm gonna be here for awhile longer too!

Crazy awesome! Will PM you. I'm glad to be here and am happy to stick around, though some friends are encouraging me to get the ball rolling sooner than later. I'll be all set when I decide whether I'm finishing my degree and/or how I'm going to make enough money to sustain a living with school loans. I have a few "business plans" (GROSS) in mind that incorporate the interests I'm already working with. I keep going back and forth between "wait" and "go". Ugh.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bubbledumpster* 
That is absolutely fascinating and sounds like a really amazing way to live life. I would love to experience life in an intentional community, do you have any tips or suggestions on how one could find and get involved in such a community?









I definitely think it's amazing! I've been interested in intentional communities my whole life, and my friend happened to be living in an anarcha collective in Boston, so I jumped in. I couldn't be happier with my living situation. I'm not sure where you live, but if you're looking for a radical, anti-capitalist DIY house like ours, you can usually find one by being involved in radical activism, attending Food Not Bombs in your city (lots of anarchists there). If you're looking for something more liberal and/or "hippie", there are great listings here. If you let me know your city, I might know, or be able find someone who knows, of a house or houses there.


----------



## terrordactyl

I finally caught the silly little mouse that wouldn't leave my house an was sunflower seads an leaving them everywhere an making creepy noises at night an pooping everywhere an i even used the live trap i had!!!!!


----------



## *Dawn*

Since I'm new here, I hope it's okay that I answer the getting to know you questions.

*What kind of birth are you hoping for? Water, home, home water, hospital, etc?*

Provided there are no complications, I would love a home waterbirth, and DH is 100% on board.

*-Any more name ideas?*

DH and I both LOVE Emily Grace for a girl and DH loves Jonah Seth for a boy, but I'm not sold on Seth for a middle name. I do really like Jonah though.

*-Where do you want to live/where do you live?*

We live in Florida but we would love to move back home to Massachusetts in the next 4-5 years or whenever the market picks back up and we can sell our house.

*
-How many kiddos do you want, and does anyone plan to adopt?*

We definitely want at least 2, and will consider a third when the time comes. If we cannot conceive, we will definitely adopt.

**Do you have any hobbies?**

I love horseback riding (though I haven't done it much since I moved to FL and gave my horse to my Mom), hiking with my dogs, and learning new things.

**What do you do as a job?*

I own a dog grooming, daycare, and boarding business.

**Any non-crunchy confessions?**

We don't eat nearly enough local, organic, or free range food as I would like simply due to cost.









*1. Do you have any pets? If so, what kind and what are their names?*

We have a 3 year old Rottweiler mix Brady, a 19 month old American Pit Bull Terrier Bruschi, and a 2 year old American Pit Bull Terrier Bella who is our foster dog.

*2. Do you have anything stashed away for your future kids? (oh-so-cute outfit you couldn't not buy? Special cradle that's been in the family forever?*

Nope, nothing.

*3. Favorite food?*

Pizza and Chicken Quesidillas (not together)

*4. What brought you to MDC?*

A friend recommended it. I was on another message board but didn't really fit in because I'm super crunchy and non conventional.

*5. Random fact about yourself*

I love dogs more than people.


----------



## stardogs

Another new person to add to the list - just introduced myself in the intro forum, and surfing around found this thread.







Very glad I'm not alone in the "not a mama yet" situation here.

DH and I will be TTC in the far future, likely no sooner than January 2015.















*
What kind of birth are you hoping for? Water, home, home water, hospital, etc?*

Totally want a home water birth if at all possible.

*Any name ideas?*

Haven't discussed them with DH, but I do have a few on my list:
Justin
Forrest
Andrew
Tyler
Jaren
Kya Lyn
Kiara Esther
Grace
Mika/Mikah/Micah

*Where do you want to live/where do you live?*

Currently live in the first house that DH and I have owned ourselves, in Winston-Salem, NC. In the future we would like to have a bit more land (we're on 0.4 acres right now) and a custom build round house.









*How many kiddos do you want, and does anyone plan to adopt?*

Just one bio kid, maybe a second adopted child.
*
Do you have any thoughts on age spacing at all?*

No thoughts yet, though I do know I want to have the bio child first.

*Do you have any hobbies?*

Dogs, dogs sports/training (agility, dock diving, disc, schutzhund, obedience, etc.), hiking and other outdoor events, hanging out with DH
*
What do you do as a job?*

I'm currently in the start up phase of building my own in-home dog training business - I'm a Certified Professional Dog Trainer.









*Any non-crunchy confessions?*

DH and I have lunch every Friday at either a sub place or Arbys and it's one of my fav activities.







I'm also a bit of an internet addict...and you could probably tell by the hour of my post, I'm a major night owl.

*Do you have any pets? If so, what kind and what are their names?*

Yup - two dogs and a cat of our own and a foster dog currently. Ziva is a 3.5yo corgi mix, Kestrel is a 2yo cattle dog mix, and Pi (actually 3.14159 lol) is an orange tabby cat. All three were adopted from the shelter I worked at for the last 3 years prior to my move to NC.

Our foster dog is Chet, a 2yo cattle dog from Carolina ACD Rescue and Rebound. He goes up for adoption this week!
*
Do you have anything stashed away for your future kids?*

Allllmost bought some shirts and onesies from Threadless during a sale, but refrained for the sake of our current budget.  I do have alot of my stuffed animals from my childhood stashed away for a future child, though.

*Favorite food?*

Ice cream!

*What brought you to MDC?*

A mention on one of the blogs I read.


----------



## habitat

Welcome **Dawn** and *Stardogs*!

One of the babies I nanny for just turned 1 and I can't even believe it! She's beautiful and walking around like crazy. She makes me want a babe so badly!

Our friends have a four week-old DC, whom I am going to visit for the first time this week.


----------



## KaylaBeanie

Welcome









Stardogs, I don't even want to THINK of how long it'll be until I have babies








I'm single, have three years of school left and have an IUD. I can't get married until after graduation or else I'd lose my free ride, and thanks to the IUD there won't be any accidents. It makes me sad when I think about it.

I mentioned this earlier ladies, but there's a good chance I'm moving to Germany for a year. I find out anytime in the next two weeks, and I'd go at Christmastime. I'm so nervous!


----------



## Silverbird

*hi I'd love to join. we're ttc now!*

Hi all. I acutally used to hang out on this thread a little years ago when I was trying to avoid uni work. Now I'm back becuase we are acutally ttc









What kind of birth are you hoping for? Water, home, home water, hospital, etc?

I defintily want a home birth. I'm still deciding between uc/idependant midwife. And I'm drawn to water brith if I could figure how to fit it in the hosue.

-Any more name ideas?

no, I've always been attracted to hippy names but I think I'd acutally go more convetional when it came to it.

-Where do you want to live/where do you live?

I live in Cardiff and wouldn't want to live anywhere else!

-How many kiddos do you want, and does anyone plan to adopt?

I've always fancied a big family but I think reallity has intruded on that. To be honset I'd be relived to get one and maybe hop to get them a sibling.
I don't think adopting would work for us

*Do you have any hobbies?*

I like to cook, read, cycle and do yoga. and watch anything that involves murder on TV!

*What do you do as a job?

social worker

*Any non-crunchy confessions?*

Hmmm I'm doing my best! I still shop at tesco through so I guess that can't count as crunchy!

1. Do you have any pets? If so, what kind and what are their names?

Nope

2. Do you have anything stashed away for your future kids? (oh-so-cute outfit you couldn't not buy? Special cradle that's been in the family forever?

Nope. dh would go nuts! I guess he's supersious.

3. Favorite food?

anything vegan mexican! apricots, stawberrys, blueberries.

4. What brought you to MDC?

I came here years ago when someone recomedned it after mango mother when off the rails

5. Random fact about yourself

I was born in England grew up in New Jersy and live in Wales


----------



## Silverbird

CariCloud: Torchwood and doctor who are both filmed right here in Cardiff! Two episiods of doctor who are acutally filmed in the park just down from my house! When u finish david tenat check out the new serise that cool too.


----------



## stardogs

KaylaBeanie - I just had to say I love your siggy! I totally thought about stealing it (and doing a little customizing of course), but I also love my quote so I decided to keep the quote for now.

I also have an IUD and do love how little I have to think about AF, unexpected pregnancy, etc. but I know what you mean about kinda being bummed that it is so effective.







I do think though that waiting is ideal for us now, so I'm not too sad about it, just the occasional twinges.

We might actually get another dog (lost our Maggie girl a month ago







so it'll be about a year maybe?) before we think about TTC and I want to make sure that our youngest dog is at least 2yo by the time we start TTC as my preferred breed doesn't really get their "optional brain module" until then.

And randomness - but am I the only one that finds the idea of EC more familiar after having housetrained puppies? I always feel weird mentioning that perspective to current moms. lol


----------



## Maevankayt

Hi everyone! I'm new here







My name is Heather and I'm 27, living in Ottawa, Canada, with my husband and our many critters. I am not yet a Momma, but am hoping to be in the next year or two. It's so nice to find a place where I can feel at home









*What kind of birth are you hoping for? Water, home, home water, hospital, etc?*

One where I feel completely secure, comfortable with my surroundings and with the support that I have with me. Honestly, I would love a water, home, homewater or a birthing center birth, but each has its issues. I worry about my ability to "let go" when it comes to getting the home ready for a home/home water birth. I tend to freak out and clean like crazy when family is coming over, I'm not sure how nuts I'd go. My ideal would be going to a birthing center (homey feel, but I don't have to worry about cleaning it) In Ottawa, unfortunately, we don't have a birthing center and we're not allowed to have waterbirths in hospitals. Luckily, they recently renovated the birthing unit in one of our local hospitals and it's gorgeous! I saw it when I was volunteering as a doula. Really lovely and much more homey than your standard hospital room. What I do know for sure is that I want a midwife and a doula.

*Any more name ideas?*

Plenty! Unfortunately, my husband doesn't love almost any of girl names. We have agreed on a boy's name though: Liam

Other names I like:
Connor
Aiden
Ian
Ethan

Brianne
Rowan
Isabelle
Stella
Florence
Adele
Ceilidh
Blodwyn

*Where do you want to live/where do you live?*

We live in a suburb in the west of Ottawa. I'd like to live somewhere more Rural, like the small community of North Gower, but we'll see where life takes us.

*How many kiddos do you want, and does anyone plan to adopt?*

I would love three, but the hubby only wants 2. We shall see









*Do you have any hobbies?*

I like to craft (I sew, knit and embroider), read, watch movies and spend time with family.

*What do you do as a job?*

I'm on contract as a admin assistant with the Canadian Cancer Society. My contract is almost up. I expect I'll probably stay in the admin field until after I have my first and maybe then start thinking about moving around into something else. We shall see.

*Any non-crunchy confessions?*

I am only a bit crunchy, so I have a lot of non-crunchy habits. My husband is definitely more hesitant to go completely towards crunchiness. We have a definite weakness for junk food and easy meals out of a box. We're trying to change, but it's a slow process.

*Do you have any pets? If so, what kind and what are their names?*

We have a zoo practically







We have three cats, Mystie (14 or so), Byron (7) and Cole (5), a dog named Maddie (she's mutt, some blend of Australian shepard, black lab, rotti and collie we think) and she's about 3 now. We also have two snakes. One is a cornsnake named Pele, and the other is Pueblan milksnake named Sal.

*Do you have anything stashed away for your future kids? (oh-so-cute outfit you couldn't not buy? Special cradle that's been in the family forever?*

Lots, actually. I have a bunch of my own baby stuff (dresses, dish set, books, a small chair, knit and crocheted blankets, a few stuffed animals) as well as some of my husbands (a rocking horse his Dad made, a chair, some vinyl of his favourite music from when he was a kid, some stuffed animals). I have also acquired a few bags of cloth diapers and covers and several pregnancy books from friends. We're starting to look more at the bigger things, like cribs, etc.. We did inherit a dresser from his sister that was supposed to be converted into a change table.

*Favorite food?*

Steak and mushroom boxty from Patty's Pub on Bank Street, crab cakes, home made mac and cheese, and pumpkin pie








*
What brought you to MDC?*

I am a volunteer doula with Mothercraft and came across Mothering magazine through them. I was puttering around the website one day and saw that there was a community section. Bingo! I've been looking for a play to go to talk where I'd feel comfortable sharing my ideas, even when we haven't started TTC yet

*Random fact about yourself*

I am an adult orphan, having recently lost both of my parents. I collect hobbies and will try almost anything at least once. My most recent adventure was learning how to make glass beads (it's called Lampwork beadmaking







)


----------



## aquarius aspiring

I gotta pop in here more often!


----------



## aquarius aspiring

Hi.







Nice to meet you all. I could have sworn that I introduced myself at one point, but it was probably in another thread.

*What kind of birth are you hoping for? Water, home, home water, hospital, etc?*

Homebirth! Probably with a midwife, but having an accidental unassisted birth would be okay with me. I'm also warming up to the idea of giving birth outside.

*Do you have any hobbies?*

Reading. My interests change every few months. Over the summer, I was reading YA books and now I'm reading about the Amish and utopian communities. I also like to bake.

*Any non-crunchy confessions?*

Oh...lots.







I've started using some non-toxic cleaners, but that's about it.

*Do you have anything stashed away for your future kids? (oh-so-cute outfit you couldn't not buy? Special cradle that's been in the family forever?*

No. I'm kind of superstitious and I don't want to jinx anything.

*Favorite food?*

Aw, man. This is a hard question. Cheesecake. Carrot Cake. My favorite candy right now is Reese's Pieces. I _love_ seafood.

*What brought you to MDC?*

Hmm....I'm not sure. I was hanging around VeggieBoards and something on there may have lead me here.

*Random fact about yourself:*

I have a sense of humor fit for a twelve-year-old boy.


----------



## aquarius aspiring

I try not talking about babies and houses, but it's hard when I'm interested in babywearing and the perfect porch (and porch swing!).


----------



## Brown Lioness

*dusts thread off*

Hey, anybody still here? lol

Just popping in to say hey to everyone and hope that everyone is well.


----------



## oiseau

Hi there!! I've been feeling bad about neglecting the thread recently, but I'm always around MDC somewhere.

Hope everyone else is having a great fall!!


----------



## KaylaBeanie

I'm here! I can't wait for this semester to be over...it's kicking my you know what. I am sooo sleep deprived that I work, I go to school and I sleep. That's it. My next semester is AWESOME though! I'm in school from 11-12:20 and then 7:10-9:55 on Mondays, 12:30-3:15 on Tuesdays/Thursdays and 11-12:20 on Wednesdays/Fridays. I'll get to sleep again! I can even get a second job.

I'm moving cross-country for school (hopefully!!) in August 2011, so I have less than a year left here. That's so weird to me! School has been going well though, and I found out that my scholarship is for ten semesters, which means I'll be able to use it towards the remaining three years of my double major undergraduate degrees (spanish and foreign language education) AND my master's. I just have to cover housing/living expenses.

I get to be in my cousin's wedding next month. She's only 19! I know that's not necessarily too young, but it's weird for me.


----------



## oiseau

I remember semesters like that! Sounds like next semester will be good though. My college had a trend towards not having lots of Friday classes but I think I always ended up with Friday classes :-( One semester I had a Friday afternoon chemistry lab and that really blew! Yay for your scholarship!! Now that I've been out of school for a year+, I can say that it would be awesome to not have student loans to worry about every month.

One of my cousins got married at 19. We're close in age and I thought it was nuts at the time. When I was 19, marriage wasn't even on my radar! I'm only just thinking about it seriously now and I'm 27!

We're possibly looking at another semi-long-distance move in the near future too. My contract at work isn't getting renewed, so I'm trying to find a new job. On top of that, our landlady and her family are moving back to their native country and selling our house, so we're not sure what's gonna happen with our living situation. We've always wanted to move to Ithaca, so we're thinking about just going for it now. Ithaca is where we'd like to settle for the long term, so we're thinking we might as well just try to head up there now. I've actually never been there, but I think I'd be happy there. I really just don't want to think about actually physically packing up and moving (AGAIN! we've moved twice in the past 18mo. and one of those moves involved hundreds of miles! With lots of pets and heavy things!).

I so wish the timing was better with regards to my health and I'd just take this break from work to have a baby. 18 more months and I'm good to go!


----------



## terrordactyl

*it is so dead in here we need to start up some kind of game or discussion!*


----------



## oiseau

.


----------



## terrordactyl

My favorite band thats hard to say i really enjoy jam bands, and i love country i pretty much love all music but i dont like christian or jazz.
my favorite movies of all time are The 60's and Almost Famous i also love Dick, the Royal Tenenbaums and Garden State alot.

I dont have TV but i do watch it online alot when i'm bored. my favorite show of all time is called American Dreams, but i also love shows like Battlestar Galactica, Firefly, Freaks and Geeks, and Veronica Mars. I'm also obsessed with wedding shows even tho idk if i wanna ever get legally married


----------



## Brown Lioness

What's your favorite music/band/artist/song...whatever you feel like sharing. What's your least favorite?

Man, im a music fanatic, so i couldnt name my favorite song/band/artist for the life of me, lol. My favorite music all depends on my mood at the time.

What about movies? TV (if you watch TV) Im not much of a movie person ( i get irritated at the "committment" it takes to watch a movie, lol). As far as TV, im pretty much a Cooking Channel/Food Network fan. Thas pretty much all i DVR. Oh and i also like to DVR shows off the the channel Current, Planet Green and Comedy Central.


----------



## Brown Lioness

Ok, so i have another baby related question tho, lol

So, ...how "out" are you guys about your "alternative" plans for pregnancy and motherhood? Like, do you blog about it, talk about it with friends, discuss on sites or on Twitter/Facebook and stuff like that?

Ive pretty much been in hiding (lol) so i just usually go around bookmarking all these things like sites, books and other things that im interested in and keep the things im learning/planning on to myself, especially since pretty much everyone in my peer group is pregnant or has a small child at home and are overwhelmingly mainstream in their thinking wrt to pregnancy, childbirth and parenting.

I dunno, im just thinking of not hiding anymore but im nervous as to how people will react.


----------



## terrordactyl

I'm super out, i post midwifery stuff all the time on my FB everyone knows i'm super into natural birth.


----------



## Sol_y_Paz

Hi!

*What kind of birth are you hoping for? Water, home, home water, hospital, etc?*

Birth center, home birth would be more ideal

*-Any more name ideas?*

I have a full name picked out for a boy, no names at all for girl
My Dh doesn't agree with the first name of the boy atm

*-Where do you want to live/where do you live?*

I would like to live close to my







parents when I have my first LO

*
-How many kiddos do you want, and does anyone plan to adopt?*

I would love 3 or 4 biological children, girls or boys doesn't matter. I have always felt like my first would be a boy.

**Do you have any hobbies?**

Tons

**What do you do as a job?*

This is hard question as my chosen profession and education does not match up anymore with what I want to do in life.

**Any non-crunchy confessions?**

Sure

*1. Do you have any pets?*

I adore my dogs









*2. Do you have anything stashed away for your future kids? (oh-so-cute outfit you couldn't not buy? Special cradle that's been in the family forever?*

I have been buying cute clothes sparingly for years. I have about 7 or 8 outfits, all boys but I wouldn't have any qualms about dressing a girl in them. One pair of shoes. A several baby books by Sears and related material.

*3. Favorite food?*

Too many to list. Total foodie here.

*4. What brought you to MDC?*

Researching NFP

*5. Random fact about yourself*
I am a total night owl


----------



## Sol_y_Paz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brown Lioness* 
So, ...how "out" are you guys about your "alternative" plans for pregnancy and motherhood? Like, do you blog about it, talk about it with friends, discuss on sites or on Twitter/Facebook and stuff like that?

IRL I will tell others if asked, but don't go into too much detail. In general I do not volunteer information except with two or three people. I have learned not to volunteer my opinions on these types of things in general as they are so vastly opposite than all the people I know in real life and the conversations are awkward. I would not and do not use facebook as a medium for expressing my views.


----------



## Sol_y_Paz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aquarius aspiring* 
I was mentioning to DH the other day that I wanted kids, dogs, and cats. His reply: Who's gonna pay for it all?









That is why we haven't had a LO already, even though we were ready in other aspects. Gotta love money, rational thinking, and planning huh?


----------



## aquarius aspiring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sol_y_Paz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aquarius aspiring*
> I was mentioning to DH the other day that I wanted kids, dogs, and cats. His reply: Who's gonna pay for it all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is why we haven't had a LO already, even though we were ready in other aspects. Gotta love money, rational thinking, and planning huh?


*sigh* Yeah. I wish my biological clock understood money and rational thinking.


----------



## aquarius aspiring

I went to a friend's birthday party last night and she had invited her neighbors over. The neighbors have a 3-year-old and a 5-month-old. I was hoping I would get to hold the baby and...well, I got to hold him for a half hour. I kind of baby-napped him. *blush* The parents were fine with it and I walked him around the house and talked to him. After a while, he got to be quite the heavy little guy. Today, my arms are sore! I realized last night that I have to be in much better shape for pregnancy, birth, and carrying a babe around!

Quote:


> In honor of your sig Shaina, how about a discussion about music? What's your favorite music/band/artist/song...whatever you feel like sharing. What's your least favorite?
> 
> What about movies? TV (if you watch TV)
> 
> So, ...how "out" are you guys about your "alternative" plans for pregnancy and motherhood? Like, do you blog about it, talk about it with friends, discuss on sites or on Twitter/Facebook and stuff like that?


My tastes in music change all the time. For the past few months, I've been listening to positive/Christian music and I'm not religious at all. I also downloaded the soundtracks to Grey's Anatomy and it makes for good homework music. Kate Havnevik and Ingrid Michaelson ended up being my favorite artists from those soundtracks. My standby favorites are The Beatles, Elton John, Carol King...oldies.  I listen to pretty much everything, except for rap, I guess.

Movies and TV: I keep up with Grey's Anatomy and Glee. I started to watch House again this season, but it's gotten boring. I also like to watch Hoarders (inspires me to clean!), but try to skip the episodes with rotten food (eww!). Umm...DH and I went through re-runs of Stargate: SG-1 recently. As for movies, I tend to watch chick flicks, but I also like The Bourne Identity trilogy. I watched Brokeback Mountain for the first time a few weeks ago and loved it, but I don't know if I can watch it again. Love, Actually is one of my favorites, but I can only watch it around Christmas time.

As for being "out" about alternative plans for pregnancy and motherhood, I mostly keep it to myself. I'm afraid other people will think I'm nuts because everyone else has kids already and I don't. I bookmark a ton of sites on my computer and read a lot of books, but I don't really talk to people about these plans and ideas except you all on Mothering.


----------



## oiseau

.


----------



## stardogs

New stuff here: DH went to a friend's wedding and got to hang out with his friend's step sons - annnnd it triggered his desire to have a kid a bit! Before this he'd been really neutral on the subject, but we had a great talk about the future when he got home from the wedding and are pretty sure that we'll be TTC once my IUD is removed in December 2014 (which coincides with what I had in mind on my own lol).  Only 4 more years lol. More importantly, this also means I can be more free about talking baby stuff since it no longer freaks him out.  Yaay!

I have also recently discovered a neat way to get baby stuff without freaking DH out (before the whole baby discussion this week): buy cute baby stuff and say it's for potential baby shower gifts! A ton of people I know are getting pregnant so it totally makes sense to keep some stuff on hand just in case I need a cute gift annnd if we don't use it as gifts, it's all stuff *I* like!  I recently took advantage of a sale and now have 3 onesies/shirts on the way.  I already have a sling in the closet.

Fav music: country: Keith Urban, Rascal Flatts, JaneDear Girls, Lady A, The Band Perry, etc.! Occasionally some pop (Katy Perry and similar), or jazz (especially early jazz from the 30s and 40s).

Fav TV: Live: Greys, Private Practice, Law and Order: SVU, Castle, Teen Mom/16 and Pregnant, and via Netflix: Torchwood, Firefly, and Highlander.

How open: I occasionally post things on fb (excluding MIL since she is waaay too intrusive when it comes to when she's getting her 1st grandkid), but generally keep it on the DL unless I find an opening or am asked. My best friend is a mom of 2, so she and I talk about breastfeeding and babywearing, but other (pregnant) friends I just will mention my researching and let them know that I have crunchy resources if they want them. About 1/3 of them have asked for my links/resources.


----------



## terrordactyl

ahh i love babies at holiday parties i'm lucky in the fact that my boyfriend has a nephew who is 7 months old so i get to hang out with him alot. but it does make me baby jealous my best friend who is a yr younger than me had a baby about 4 months ago which brought out the baby lust when i went and visited her. but then i think about the many things i still want to do with my life like finnish school and and move somewhere warmer where getting snow makes it depend on if you make money or not i'm not a fan of tourist dependent towns anymore. also my boyfriend has a hard time training in cold weather places and is always leaving me to go train. plus my bf doesnt want kids for a long time. tho i'm trying to convince him of having them sooner than that...


----------



## bubbledumpster

The baby lust has kicked in really really hard for me with the holiday season. I can't help but notice all the adorable little ones out and about while their parents shop for the holidays. Everywhere I go I imagine what it would be like if I were wearing my own babe in a sling. Sometimes when I'm driving I pretend that if I look in the backseat I'll see an occupied carseat. The bf is in the same boat, and he's ready to start trying for one right now. But I want to at least get my associates degree first. Only 8 more classes to go. I took four this semester, but the stress came thisclose to breaking me down, so I'm going to cut down to three next semester. Then two for half of the summer, visiting Peru on break, and then taking the last three next fall. So I should be done in a year!

In the meantime I've been sating my obsession by watching LOTS of natural birth videos.


----------



## oiseau

I was thinking last night that if all goes according to plan (which is surely wont lol!), this is going to be my second to last childless christmas. Well, that's not entirely true since I guess my plan would require a baby to still be gestating two Christmases from this one. When I think of it that way, though, it seems to be much closer!


----------



## librarygirl

Hello! I'm new to MDC (officially, been lurking for a couple of years). No human babies yet, but share my home with two kitties. I'm a 31 year old children's librarian from Ohio. A few months ago, I met the man of my dreams (literally- I dreamt about him a couple weeks before we met) and things are really falling into place. We both want kids very much but it's a little too early for that (an "oops" wouldn't be the worst thing in the world). So I'm just hanging out.

As for holiday parties- I saw my best friend and her kids last weekend (her daughter just turned 4 and her son is 11mos) and they just make me ache to have one of my own. Friend's DH plopped the baby in my arms when I arrived and just holding this beautiful little person makes me want to tear up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oiseau*
> 
> I was thinking last night that if all goes according to plan (which is surely wont lol!), this is going to be my second to last childless christmas. Well, that's not entirely true since I guess my plan would require a baby to still be gestating two Christmases from this one. When I think of it that way, though, it seems to be much closer!


I do the same thing! I keep thinking- we'll get married next summer/fall and then start TTC next winter. 

Glad to find other ladies like me who think about these sorts of things!


----------



## stardogs

Welcome librarygirl! I love MDC - so welcoming of people who are interested in the topic even without being parents yet and such a warm place to get answers to all of those questions that would just get you strange looks IRL.


----------



## terrordactyl

one of the reasons i want kids around the holidays so much is it is so much funner. what is christmas without little ones opening gifts and there alot more fun to shop for


----------



## monkeyscience

Hi, ladies! I'm peeking back in again. I know, I never seem to come to stay.

Life has been insanely busy lately - school this year has been somehow harder than last year. I really thought my second year teaching would go better, but so far, no dice. I'm very much looking forward to Christmas break!

Dh and I are doing great. Still figuring out the whole 'being married' thing, but very much in love. I don't know what I'd do without him.

We haven't been *not* trying for a baby since we got married - no bc of any kind - but I haven't ovulated at all.  In many ways it's been a blessing - I don't know how I could have dealt with morning sickness and all the craziness of the school year. Still, I'm sick of the feeling of being broken. It doesn't help that my good friend (married the same day I was) is expecting in March, or that my SIL just had a baby, or that everyone and their dog at church seems to be expecting or has an infant. We're still trying to decide if/when to go for further interventions. I've had more blood tests run on me for various things (I was diagnosed with PCOS in April), and dh is waiting for the paperwork for a semen analysis. We have a certificate for a free consultation with an RE, but we're trying to get as much testing done as we can in advance, since it's cheaper for me to see my OB/GYN than the RE.

Anyway, I thought I would drop in to say hi, and no, I'm not dead! (I may spend some time hanging out here over Christmas break!)


----------



## stardogs

(((hugs))) monkey! I know 16 people (!) who have had a baby in the last 8 months or are currently pregnant so I know what you mean about everyone being preggers around you!


----------



## oiseau

.


----------



## Kyamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monkeyscience*
> 
> Hi, ladies! I'm peeking back in again. I know, I never seem to come to stay.
> 
> Life has been insanely busy lately - school this year has been somehow harder than last year. I really thought my second year teaching would go better, but so far, no dice. I'm very much looking forward to Christmas break!
> 
> Dh and I are doing great. Still figuring out the whole 'being married' thing, but very much in love. I don't know what I'd do without him.
> 
> We haven't been *not* trying for a baby since we got married - no bc of any kind - but I haven't ovulated at all.  In many ways it's been a blessing - I don't know how I could have dealt with morning sickness and all the craziness of the school year. Still, I'm sick of the feeling of being broken. It doesn't help that my good friend (married the same day I was) is expecting in March, or that my SIL just had a baby, or that everyone and their dog at church seems to be expecting or has an infant. We're still trying to decide if/when to go for further interventions. I've had more blood tests run on me for various things (I was diagnosed with PCOS in April), and dh is waiting for the paperwork for a semen analysis. We have a certificate for a free consultation with an RE, but we're trying to get as much testing done as we can in advance, since it's cheaper for me to see my OB/GYN than the RE.
> 
> Anyway, I thought I would drop in to say hi, and no, I'm not dead! (I may spend some time hanging out here over Christmas break!)


Hi monkeyscience. I'll update as well, although I know I don't hang out here a lot anymore. I was also diagnosed with PCOS this year. I have been on clomid for 6 months and done one IUI, no luck so far. I'm pretty dejected about TTC.


----------



## stardogs

((hugs)) to those that need them!

I am *loving* that DH is so much more comfortable about kid-talk now. Even though we're still waiting a while, he's actually showing some interest in the stuff I'm looking at. I watched the preview of "Other Side of the Glass" yesterday and while he wasn't interested in watching, this time he actually asked for a "cliffs notes" summary of anything in the video I find worthwhile for him to know.  Annnd he seems to be neutral on the idea of an out-of-hospital birth which previously was mind boggling to him. I <3 DH - once you get him the figures and discuss an issue, he's very open to new ideas. 

We had my MIL and 8yo BIL over for a few days last weekend - and omg I have a new respect for the supervision challenge that is kids and dogs - I was exhausted by the end of their visit!


----------



## monkeyscience

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Kyamo* 


> Hi monkeyscience. I'll update as well, although I know I don't hang out here a lot anymore. I was also diagnosed with PCOS this year. I have been on clomid for 6 months and done one IUI, no luck so far. I'm pretty dejected about TTC.










Sorry TTC isn't going so well for you.  I'm glad we were both able to at least get a diagnosis. Do you temp at all? Do you know if you're actually ovulating on the Clomid? I'm afraid that even if they put me on Clomid, it won't work. I've read that it works better combined with Metformin, but my body reallllly didn't like the Metformin. I'm getting a little more anxious to go see the RE, just to see what he has to say. I'm also anxious to get the results back from my husband's semen analysis, but due to holidays we won't find out until January 3rd.  I really don't know what we'll do if that doesn't come out well. For one, I think my husband will be really upset by it, and for another, it will really tank our ideas of conceiving at all naturally. I've said to dh that if we find out we have any problems other than PCOS, we're giving up on TTC and just going to eventually adopt. I don't know if I'll really follow through with it, but it seems to make more sense to me. Sigh.

Anyway,







to you and your TTC!!


----------



## Brown Lioness

Hey everyone. Im still here lurking and wallowing in my most recent pity party (i think holidays does this to a lot of people i see). Im hoping this time next year brings more joy (even tho im grateful for what i have) and brighter things to come.


----------



## oiseau

.


----------



## Brown Lioness

Sigh, just wrestling with this "dont wait too much longer, you're in your 30's" thing that i got from my gyno this past fall. I mean, intellectually, i know there are many women that conceive naturally in their 30's and even on into their 40's but i cant shake the feeling that we're jeopardizing our chances and financially thus lifestyle wise, we are still LIGHT YEARS away from being ready. Then you have the people that come in and say 'If you wait until you are financially ready to have kids, you'll never have them" and THAT'S fricking scary because i dont want my kids to grow up like i did, financially struggling.

It just sucks having to deal with all these factors, seemingly alone, thas all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oiseau*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Brown Lioness*
> 
> Hey everyone. Im still here lurking and wallowing in my most recent pity party (i think holidays does this to a lot of people i see). Im hoping this time next year brings more joy (even tho im grateful for what i have) and brighter things to come.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your pity party? I'm wallowing a bit too. My mom mentioned today that my future SIL wants to start TTC as soon as she and my bro. get married (so in Aug.) and I'm just crushed about it. I really wanted to be the first one to have the grandbabies and I'm just feeling really bummed that that might get stolen from me. My fiance was loving enough to point out that I don't get to TTC for awhile yet because of my cancer (thanks for the reminder, sweetie! I wanted to smack him!). At least I'm not sick this Christmas (first time in 2 years!). I did finally meet the future SIL and she's really nice (and totally AP leaning which is cool), I'm just really shaken up by the suddenness of her joining our family.
> 
> Hope everyone has an awesome Christmas (or whatever you celebrate!).
Click to expand...


----------



## wannabesmc

I'm new here, so I'll start with the getting-to-know-you questions

*What kind of birth are you hoping for? Water, home, home water, hospital, etc?*

In a perfect world, I would want a home birth attended by a midwife and a doula. Unfortunately, I do not live in a perfect world. I live in a world that includes a medical condition that could theoretically make my heart decide it's had enough and just stop. So I need access to some serious medical intervention, just in case. So, I'm hoping to be able to split the difference. If I can find a birth center that has the kind of things I could end up needing, great. Otherwise it will have to be a hospital and I'll just have to try to find the crunchiest (or at least most crunchy-friendly) hospital I can. Either way I'm doing a natural, drug-free (my non-existent pain tolerance be damned) birth and having a doula.

*Any more name ideas?*

My first daughter will be named Allegra. Not a family name, or anything. I just want a name that I like, that is uncommon, but not unusual. A name that she will be the only one in her class with that name, but people will be able to pronounce and not be going "what the heck kind of name is that?" I still haven't decided on a boy's name.

*Where do you want to live/where do you live?*

Right now I'm just outside of Chicago. My parents and sisters will be moving to Wisconsin in the fairly near future. I may go with them, or I may stay here.

*How many kiddos do you want, and does anyone plan to adopt?*

I've always wanted 2 or 3. However, as an almost 36y.o. future SMC I may only be able to do 1. I may look into foster-adoption after having a biokid to complete my family - but I really want to be pregnant.

*Do you have any hobbies?*

I read almost anything I can get my hands on. I love video games - computer, Nintendo DS. I do cross-stitch.

*What do you do as a job?*

Right now, nothing. Recession hit me hard and still looking for a new job. About to become a 99-er.

*Any non-crunchy confessions?*

I haven't gotten anywhere near as into the green movement as I would like. I don't recycle - mainly because my area doesn't seem to have recycling pick-up and I wouldn't begin to know where to bring the stuff. Once I move and have more control over what goes on in my house I hope to be much better about this stuff.

*Do you have any pets? If so, what kind and what are their names?*

Two rescued cats. Buddy was found in a barrel in our shed with his sibs shortly after their eyes had opened. Mama abandoned them, so my sister hand-rasied them. We bottle-fed, watched them learn how to walk, weaned them, and then gave all but one away to good homes. Picasso was born under our back porch, along with her sister. Her mother got PG again real quick and died in childbirth. The kittens were stillborn. So when Picasso's sister disappeared, we took Picasso in so she wouldn't be alone (and having her own babies under our porch.)

*Do you have anything stashed away for your future kids? (oh-so-cute outfit you couldn't not buy? Special cradle that's been in the family forever?*

Not yet. Just some parenting books. But I've got a wishlist going and as soon as I'm living on my own I'll start making some purchases. We do have a bassinet that makes the rounds between all the babies in the family, but I'm not 100% sure I want it. I'd love to get a cradle.

*Favorite food?*
Too many to list. Though I do LOVE eggplant. Anything you do to an eggplant that does not include adding meat to it is all right by me.

*What brought you to MDC?*

I followed a link in Google after looking up something or other that there happened to be a thread about.

*Random fact about yourself*

I'm completely obsessed with all things Italian - and I don't have a drop of Italian blood in me.


----------



## oiseau

.


----------



## Kyamo

Quote:
Originally Posted by *monkeyscience* 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyamo*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi monkeyscience. I'll update as well, although I know I don't hang out here a lot anymore. I was also diagnosed with PCOS this year. I have been on clomid for 6 months and done one IUI, no luck so far. I'm pretty dejected about TTC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry TTC isn't going so well for you.  I'm glad we were both able to at least get a diagnosis. Do you temp at all? Do you know if you're actually ovulating on the Clomid? I'm afraid that even if they put me on Clomid, it won't work. I've read that it works better combined with Metformin, but my body reallllly didn't like the Metformin. I'm getting a little more anxious to go see the RE, just to see what he has to say. I'm also anxious to get the results back from my husband's semen analysis, but due to holidays we won't find out until January 3rd.  I really don't know what we'll do if that doesn't come out well. For one, I think my husband will be really upset by it, and for another, it will really tank our ideas of conceiving at all naturally. I've said to dh that if we find out we have any problems other than PCOS, we're giving up on TTC and just going to eventually adopt. I don't know if I'll really follow through with it, but it seems to make more sense to me. Sigh.
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to you and your TTC!!
Click to expand...

Yes, I temp. Before the clomid, I was ovulating sometimes, but I often had to wait months for one. I have ovulated every cycle I was on clomid.


----------



## oiseau

Hi All! I made us a new thread since it's no longer fall!! Come on over!!


----------

